# (Homebrew D&D) Breaking New Ground



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

It is a bright sunny day in the kingdom.  The trees sway softly in the breeze and the mountains that are your homeland are bright and majestic.  Creatures from the nearby lake and dense forest walk freely among your people, as well they should.  They have never known anything but kindness and respect from the elves of your land.  Through all this tranquility it is difficult to believe that the land on which you now stand is being torn apart by war.

As you are packing your equipment to go on the royal expedition, the Crimson Guards stand patiently outside your door waiting to escort you through town and to the royal palace where your journey will begin.  You have been instructed to travel lightly and carry with you only what you need to survive in a strange land.  You look around the rooms that you have known for several decades and at things that bring fond memories of your childhood to the foreground of your mind.  You are mildly afraid you will never return to relive those memories in your mind.

The Crimson Guards do not say a word to you, nor do they greet passers-by, which is their usual attitude when one can see them.  You glance over your should and see three standing outside of your room, but wonder to yourself how many more of them are about using invisibility to stay hidden.  It is the trademark of the Guard, to appear weak and few in number, but to actually be invisible until a threat has been exposed.  This simple knowledge has prevented many would-be assassins from attempting such actions, not being able to see their enemies and all.

Without a word you walk past the guards and into the streets of _Mollinerey_ the capital of your kingdom where all of House D’Lur resides.  You are dressed in your finest clothes for court, as instructed, with your weapons and articles of battle displayed proudly.  You are the perfect picture of elven society in all its glory, a proud, strong people who will survive regardless of the passage of time.  The Guard falls in behind you and at either side of you, marching with great precision.  You are a sight to behold and many of the citizens of the city look upon you with pride and wonder as you pass them by.

You know the way to the palace well, for it is there you have attended many a courtroom ball and grand parties hosted by the king and queen themselves.  You have even competed in the elven game halls at games of strategy, archery, and spellcraft.  These contests were for mere show and enjoyment to all that attended the parties, but many who competed placed a little too much value on the outcome of the games themselves.

When you enter the palace’s main foyer, you are greeted by several of your cousins and more warriors of the Crimson Guard.  After a short wait and much small talk between you all, you are escorted up the eastern tower to the private war room of Queen Anoria.  She is waiting there with her usual stone cold face.  She instructs you to sit down and she will begin a briefing of your mission goals.  Shortly after she says this, a host of servants approaches you and asks if there is anything that they can get you.  After taking your orders, they rush off to fulfill your needs.

Queen Anoria begins to address you: “_Mae govannen_ dear niece and nephews,” she says, her face still an unreadable canvas devoid of emotion, “as you are aware our land is in danger.  The _tyrnadors_ have decided that they will not stop with the war on each other.”  

She spoke with obvious disdain when she said the foul name, it even made your stomach turn. “Our last envoy has not returned from their diplomatic mission.  Their job was to discourage further war actions from the _tyrnadors_ and to ask for peace between their two kingdoms.”  Her brow furrows in a rare show of emotion, “They have not come back in a matter of weeks.  We can only hope the worst.”

“We can only assume that this latest act against our people is a precursor to further war actions taken by the _tyrnadors_.  This is not a war we can win, children, and we must leave this plane in search of a new home.  In the Academy, where you know most of our research is completed, we have been discovering other planes of existence, or other worlds, if you will, and we have found one that is both hospitable and practically devoid of intelligent beings.”  She then reaches behind a desk and pulls out a lavishly decorated and recently polished oaken box.  The box is covered with elvish runes and ancient symbols long forgotten to all but the most learned at the Academy.  She opens the box slowly and continues to speak.

“You are all to receive one of these,” she says quietly as she reaches her hand inside the box and withdraws a long silver amulet with the shape of a round moon hanging from it.  “These were used by our ancestors thousands of years ago when our kind first came to this world.  They were great explorers and young eager souls just like yourselves who saved our people.”  One by one she lay the amulets upon the desk at the front of the room.  There were 8 total amulets.

“We still know very little about this land we are sending you to and we implore you to use the utmost caution in everything you do.  We have provided enough water and food to last you through a full month, when used sparingly.  Your training and relationships with one another will be strained to the test, but then that is why I chose each of you.  You are of good stock and your parents and their parents have long histories of noble and honorable deeds to their names.  It is your turn to take your place among those great elves and claim a piece of history for yourselves.”

She slowly walked around the room, five amulets in her hand.  As she continued speaking, she approaches all of those outfitted for battle and travel with an amulet.  

“These are your first orders.” She stated.  “You are to discover resources that the planet has and you are to determine if the food is edible and water is drinkable.  You are also to be on the lookout for any intelligent creatures that are on this plane of existence and, if possible, seek their aid.  You are to find a suitable outpost spot where we may bring in a few hundred soldiers and secure the area in case we must get the people out of the city quickly.  These amulets will allow you to return once every moon to the palace here, so use them sparingly.  You may also communicate through them to me for 10 minutes a week in case you are having trouble with supplies or injury.  Again, use them sparingly. Are there any questions?”


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 26, 2003)

Ellar takes the amulet and carefully affixes it around his neck. Glowing with confidence, he says, "I've been ready since I was chosen."

Not waiting for others to speak, he grips the amulet. "See you in the new world." Ellar recklessly triggers the amulet and rapidly fades away.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 26, 2003)

*Felkhourn*

Felkhourn glares at the lined up amulets with wonder. She picks up one from its string and holds it up to her face.

Her attention on the amulet goes on the queen. She bows and slips the amulet around her neck. "May the arrows of my bow guide my people to our new destination."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses bows.  "We will not fail you Aunt Anoria, my Queen, nor our people.  We will contact you within the week & keep you posted on our progress. "

"Will this amulet transport our horses & large equipment?  Are you able to tell us of the climate there currently, so we could better pack?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Zykovian looked through the crowd, eager to see those he knew or partied with when he was younger - and a fool.  He wanted to show them that he had made something of himself and had earned the respect of the House.  

Dressed in muted blacks and greys lined and highlighted with a deep green to accentuate his green eyes, Zykovian was on the tall side for a twilight elf - in fact his father and brother were rather tall as well.  This height made it easier for him to look over the others for what he sought.

There he saw it, his father looking on, a pleased expression on his face.  His brother was there as well, but off a bit and he actually didn't look like he was paying attention.  Zykovian knew that he was though - he was becoming a powerful psion, more powerful than even himself. 

Zykovian listened attentively to the Queen's instructions and gave some thought to them.  He noticed Ellar quickly take the amulet and be on his way - hopefully, he understood that we were working together.

Zykovian cleared his throat and asked the Queen several questions [occ: these are not rapid fire questions but I gathered them together for time savings], "Will you be able to contact us through the amulets, Keytenye forbid there be a need?  Do you have any knowledge of this plane to start us with from scries or questions asked of higher powers? May we be provided with a small animal to test the water and food for us initially?"


----------



## Arknath (Feb 26, 2003)

Queen Anoria attempts to shout at Ellar before he speaks the words of activation, but is too late.  She stands and commands unseen members of the Crimson Guard to fetch him from the reception tower.  She attempts to calm herself as she hears young Zykovian speak up.

The Queen's blank stare falls upon Zykovian, "We shall be able to contact you through the amulets.  However, we will only do so in dire emergencies.  The amulets' power only allows for 10 minutes of transplanar communication and we are eager to hear what you have to report.  That being the case, our conversations will be short."

She leans her slender elven body against the desk in a casual manner.  She is a very beautiful elven woman and, were it not for her reclusive disposition, you would find her quite pleasant to talk to on a walk in the royal gardens.

"What little knowledge we have has already been given you, young Zykovian.  This is a vast world and only recently have we discovered that the planet has oceans.  Since we have not been to this locale personally, we are unable to accurately discern one spot from another.  Hence our failure to accurately map this land from afar.  We are hoping that you and your kin are more successful at discovering what this new world holds for us.  As for the animals, I cannot give you an animal to test this out on.  We do have means to test it here if you can find no other way to test it on your own.  You have enough water to last you a month, so you should not need to drink the native springs.”


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 26, 2003)

Ellar returns, deep red with embarassment. 

"I apologize for being over-eager. I've looked forward to this for too long to be thinking carefully. I could have met some danger alone and been killed before any of you had a chance to arrive. It is a good thing the amulets were not tuned correctly."

He looks around at the assembly. "I'm prepared to go, at least, whenever the rest of you are," Ellar says, grinning foolishly.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 26, 2003)

Her Highness turns to regard Ellar's return, giving him a stern, almost angry, look.  "In the future, young wizard, be you not so eager to run where you have not walked."

She turns to Ulyssess to answer his questions.  "Horses will be sent along on the return trip, you are to discover what you can wihtout the use of such beasts.  We want to achieve our goals quickly but we do not want to attract unwanted attention to you on your first trip out.  We are not sure of the dangers and/or predators of this land, so having a large amount of equipment and mounts might be hazardous to the mission."

She turns to address the group again, "Remember, this first outing is to acquire as much information as you can about the land and it's resources.  We will eventually look for a place to set a camp, so once you have tested the soil, water, plant-life and native creatures, we will request your return and replenish your supplies and give you beasts of burden.  It was for this reason that Zyrial was chosen to accompany the group on the journey."

She turns back to Ulyssess, "As to the climate, we are unsure of the current exact season, although it is some time in the spring or summer, as there is no snow and the trees have spread leaves, but no colors other than green have arrived.  However, we are attempting to position you as close to the tropical regions of the planet as possible, as it would be much easier to survive extreme heat than cold."

She looks about for any more questions.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Zykovian bows slightly in understanding after hearing his queen answer his questions.  With a warm smile and a look to his cousins Zykovian said, "I have no further questions, my queen, but to ask for your blessing on our journey and swift return."


----------



## Arknath (Feb 26, 2003)

The Queen nods and escorts you into a room that is sparsely decorated, unlike the rest of the palace.  There are no tapestries on the walls and no carpet on the floor.  In fact, aside from the few torches that line the walls at key intervals, the room was empty save for a large marble structure in the middle of the room.  This piece of artwork must have been worth at least a small fortune and its craftsmanship was only possible by one elf, Phylln, the greatest artisan of recent memory.  This structure consisted of two white and gray marble pillars etched with elven runes of powerful magic.  The pillars were connected in the middle by an equally crafted archway that had the words “_Gateway of Worlds_” inscribed in elven along its front.  The Queen motioned for you to stand in front of it.

“My kin, you are the first of our time to venture forth into other worlds and you carry the fate of us all on your shoulders.  If you remember nothing from your homeland, remember that you are all kindred, not only elvenkind, but D’Lurian as well, which should come with it a love that is unwavering.”  She turned towards the portal and began chanting a spell.  The space between the archway begins to shimmer in a dull gray light, filling the area between the pillars as if it were a fog.  Slowly the gray turned to a brown and finally into a dark green.  Just as the color stabilized, you see the images of trees and leaves forming between the pillars.  You stand amazed as you realize that you are looking at some distant forest.

The queen bids you go and, in another rare show of emotion, kisses your foreheads muttering “may the Battlelord be with you” in elven.  You swallow hard and proceed towards the portal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2003)

Zyrial has been standing at attention the entire time. His mother was as cold as ever. He loved her dearly but was thankful that he was raised by nannys. " My Queen, I want you to know how honored I am to do this for our people. I also want to say as your son I will miss my parents dearly. I am prepaired to leave. Please have someone look after the aerie and check my falcolns. Arrow can accompany me is this correct? or will the amulet only function for me?"
He turns to his charges. "Are we ready? If so we go with the gods and the graces of our King and Queen."
Zyrial's blond hair blowing in the wind are a direct contrast to his dark forest green leathers. On the gauntlet on his left arm is perched his hawk named Arrow.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 26, 2003)

The Queen turns her gaze to her silent son, "Yes, my son, Arrow may accompany you as a companion, but he must be in contact with you for him to come back with you."

She watches as you prepare to enter the portal.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 26, 2003)

Felkhourn rearranges her equipment one last time and will cautiously enter the portal with the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2003)

Zyrial salutes his mother and enters the portal. On the side he will take defensive stance and guard the gateway until the rest come through. Arrow will take to the air as soon as they cross and scout the area.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

As Zykovian approached the portal he wondered, _I wonder if I can make out the others on the other side of the portal?_ He paused briefly looking through the portal then turned back to look over his home perhaps for the last time.  

Zykovian followed his cousins through the portal into the forest beyond.  When Zykovian reaches the other side, he activates _Animal Affinity_ to improve his agility [Dexterity] and looks through the forest for potential dangers.

OCC: Power Points remaining: 8


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

Ulysses will pass through the portal, with a smile to friends & family.  He holds his bat, Margo, in his hands as he passes through.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 27, 2003)

Ellar enters the portal with the others.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 27, 2003)

Zyrial is the first to experience the new world, as he boldly steps through the portal and emerges in a forest that consists of many tall and thick trees.  A quick glance gives Zyrial the impression that these trees are hundreds, maybe thousands, of years old.  He requests Arrow to use his flight to get a better idea of their surroundings.  After a quick circle, Arrow gives a cry that all is well and there is nothing that speaks of danger for the party.  

Zykovial views these actions as he ponders on the other side of the portal.  He witnesses Arrow’s quick flight and Zyrial’s defensive stance, and so he himself goes into the forest along with Felkhourn.  Concentrating on the powers of his mind, Zyrial manifests a power that changes his eyes to those of a feline’s, and his moves are more graceful.  Upon entering the forest, the two elves’ guess is as good as any to where they are and in what direction they will head.

Ulysses grips Margo gently, walking through the portal with the calm of a practiced expert.  Ellar accompanies him at his side, and at last the party is in a strange new land.  

Zyrial takes a look at the sky and guesses that it is several hours past dawn here, if time works the same as on his home planet.  If so, that would put the hour at about three after moonfall [ooc; moonfall is usually 6:00am to 6:45, give or take a few minutes.  There is little need for exact time in your culture, since you live for centuries, and you measure time during the day in hours after moonfall and time during the night in hours after moonrise.  Your people favor the hours of dawn and dusk and prefer to take their reverie during the day or night when possible.  These times are sacred and must be spent in silence at the very least and self reflection (meditation, not reverie) at the most].  Also, if the sun rises and sets in the same direction here as it does at home, then the sun has risen in the east and there is not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

"Well cousins; were here! Now lets get this rolling." Zyrial casts Animal trick on Arrow and gives the command 'find a watering hole and return to me with the location.'

"We need to find a place to camp for today and this is a fairly good place. Ulysses, could you send Margo scouting? If we encounter a cave that might offer shelter that would be wonderful and Margo would be able to check it better than the rest of us. Zykovial can you detect any "presences" in the area? I'm kind of at a loss with what you are capable of. Felkhourn and Ellar scout please. We need to know as much about the area were in as we can get. Shelter is our number one priority at the moment."

Zyrial stands with the sun of an alien world warming his face and thinks "My brother will never know this amount of excitement. He will always be chained to a throne."


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

"Well, cousin Zyrial," Zykovian said, "My psionic abilities are primarily keyed around my martial ability.  I can enhance my body and mind, and provide some healing to myself and to a lesser extent, others.  I feel I am fairly good at finding things, spotting things, and, assuming we find natives, communicating with them - though if we don't know the language I may be in a bind there.  I can accompany Fellkourn and Ellar in scouting the immediate area."

Zykovian drinks in the surroundings, marveling at the size and age of the trees in this forest.  _These are truly wondrous trees, untouched by any hands.  Hopefully, the rest of this realm is similar - that would make it an excellent new home."_ Zykovian thought.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 27, 2003)

"Perhaps Zykovian ought to come with me, and Felkhourn with you, Zyrial. We'll scout the area and return here before the sun is midway in the sky. Of course, if it works differently here, ensure you return in a reasonable amount of time," Ellar says. "Look especially for wildlife; it may be what the new colony will depend upon, and also for anything that might be intelligent. Don't take for granted that a creature is a dumb beast simply because it walks upon four legs and has carnivore teeth."

[Assuming no objections, I'm going to be proceeding around the area carefully, with hide and move silently]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

"Ellar we must not split that far up. We have no idea what we will encounter here. I'm suggesting we scout the local area. about the next 1/4 mile no more. We have to set up a camp and I think it should be near as possible to the original portal. Zykovian can search with the rest of us. I only asked if he could _scan_ the area." Zyrial looks for signs of tracks, and any other information his skills can bring to him.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 27, 2003)

Ulysses raises Margo up, & whispers to her to scount around in obtrusively, but not to exceed the mile radius in which they can telephathecly communicate.  

"Yes, I believe it is a good idea to stay within shouting distance.  Margo will scout around in a mile radius & keep me posted as to what she 'sees' with her sonar.  Perhaps, Zyrial, you could get Arrow to go as high as he can to see if he sees any landmarks.  Our vision is quite limited due to the trees, but if there is a hill or mountain around, that would be a good place to head.  We have hours before we need to pitch camp."

"By the way, I have a tongues & a comprehend languages spells prepared, so I should be able to communicate with any intelligent beings we encounter."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

"Thanks Ulysses. I'll do that. Right now I have asked him to find water. My mother should realise we will need a source of water even if we have the reserves."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 27, 2003)

*Felkhourn*

Without paying any attention to company, Felkhourn jogs into the forest. "What magnificant vegetation here," she whispers to herself as she is scouting. "So beautiful..."

Felkhourn will search the parameter for any signs of water, preferably a stream or river. She will try to _move silently_ as she does so.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 27, 2003)

Ellar nods in assent. "Very well then, perhaps you're right." He looks around carefully. "It would be a good idea to wait, then, for Margo and Arrow to return before we move in any one direction. It also may be a good idea to ensure that the area is not inhabitated before we call in the first safehold - the locals may be annoyed should we unknowingly take over a grazing pasture or forest-farm of some sort. Do any of you have any abilities that will quickly determine the presence of life? Or magic, as magic usually follows any true form of civilization."


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

"All my abilities require that we get somewhat closer to that which is magical, say 60 ft or so." Zykovian adds. "Exploration with have to be performed the hard way.  Might I suggest that we all travel together after marking this location to find it when we return."

"Curious, I wonder if there is a time dialation from our home to where we are now.  Perhaps we should check in briefly to let them know we are here and check that as well. "


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

"Felkhourn? Has anyone seen Felkhourn? Where the devils did she go?" Zyrial starts searching not for water but for his impulsive cousin.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 28, 2003)

Many minutes will pass by and Arrow will return, having no sight of water or anything nearby that indicates such a natural fixture.  Margo will report that the trees seem to grow farther apart within a miles’ radius, but since she is not very good at guessing which direction she is heading, is unable to tell you which direction it is.  She did not, however, find any caves or significant landmarks.]

Felkhourn dashes off in a random direction, looking all about her in wonder at the ancient forest and its inhabitants.  She does come across a curious looking print in the dirt of the forest floor.  It appears to be some sort of footprint left by a creature, though she is inexperienced with wilderness tracking, she marks the spot to return to it later.  She does not find any water, however.


[ooc: if i fail to reply to an action, post it in the OOC thread and I will amend the injustice as quick as may be.]


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

_Interesting that there are nothing but trees in this general locale.  I wonder if that was what intrigued those who selected this plane,_ Zykovian thought.

"Might I suggest we head in the direction Felkhourn headed in and start the perimeter search from there," Zykovian offered.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"My understanding of what Aunt Anoria said, was that these amulets will communicate once/week w/her, & that they can send us back once per month.  It's the amulets that are key, not our current location.  I don't think there's any real reason we have to stay close to our starting location.  If we do need to return, Zyrial can track our path back here.  I suggest we pick a direction & start moving.  Perhaps uphill, if there is any slope.  We have many hours before sunset.  Perhaps Felkhorn has found something.  Let's try to find her."  Says Ulysses.  He takes Margo & lets her hang off a little rod that sticks out of his quiver that hangs over his back.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 28, 2003)

Ellar follows the group in the direction that Felkhourn left.

"If I may offer a suggestion, it would be wise if we paused to let Margo or Arrow scout every forty-five minutes or so. We should travel a distance between stops that would place us in an entirely new area, as far as a familiar's radius is concerned, assuming we travel about two to three miles per hour," he says.

"Also, we need to ensure our goals are well-defined. Right now, we are looking for Felkhourn, water, including a spot suitable for a small group from the court to set up, possible danger of any sort in this world, and native civilization in that order. Is there anything I have omitted?"

In addition, Ellar will keep a careful watch for things usually taken for granted on his home world. Specifically, the movements of the sun, bird or animal calls, strange vegetation or odd arrangements of trees, small creatures running underfoot, and insect life, including underground as well as in the trees.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

"I was hoping to map the terrain from the point of origin to the base camp whever that will be. Felkhourn should not have run off like this. She is bound to disrupt any advantages we might have from our arival if there is any threats to us here." Zyrial whistles for Arrow. "We have no choice now. We must follow Felkhourn." Zyrial mutters to himself about impulsive idiots and how this will get them all killed by a dragon.


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

"Ellar makes some good points on the value of initial scouting.  Have either of the creatures seen any other birds or other flying creatures?  At home a forest such as this would be teeming with animal life, yet do we see any such indications?" Zykovian postured.  

Zykovian will take point with Zyrial in the search for Felkhourn, and keep a sharp eye out for animals or creatures of any kind (even trees with eyes).


----------



## Arknath (Feb 28, 2003)

Since Felkhourn left, your senses seem to have become more acute.  You feel the gentle breeze on your skin and through your hair.  You smell the sweet scent of budding trees and grasses that give off a pungent smell.  Glancing around small woodland creatures peer at you from tiny holes or high branches.  Squirrels, hawks, weasels, sparrows, and even an owl or two can be seen.  There are a few creatures here that you have no name for, but they look harmless to the naked eye.  The forest is exceptionally quiet, as if a hush had come over the animals in curiosity of the newcomers to their home. 

Shortly thereafter, Zyrial spots a deep imprint in the forest floor.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"Good, cousin Ellar.  I believe you've summarized well, & your reasoning sound.  There must be water somewhere near, with all this lush vegitation & animal life....Oh, what a foot print."

Can we determine what sort of creature might have left it?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 28, 2003)

The print is slightly larger than a print that you or your kindred might make.  It is clear the creature was not wearing shoes of some sort and the print has 4 toes with looks like a pad in the middle of the print.  Upon closer inspection there is a sign of another smaller print next to it.  This creature is wearing some sort of footwear and it seems to have been very recent.

Zyrial notices that the smaller footprint looks like many footprints he's seen in his lifetime, which could only mean that it belongs to his cousin Felkhourn.  The other looks like it could be some large cat but the existence of only one print is baffling.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"Can you track down Felkhourn, Zyrial?"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 28, 2003)

Felkhourn continues to scout out the parameter, stopping along the way to look at the vegetation and creatures.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 1, 2003)

"How odd. A single foot print? And with footwear? Unless it's very far outside our range of knowledge, that seems to me to indicate intelligence, but this is highly confusing."

Ellar peers around the area carefully, looking for any footprint at all, within about 25' or so of the first. [Untrained Wilderness Lore if need be.]

"I can only think of a few possible explanations: either the creature was attempting to erase its tracks for some reason, or it has a very strange anatomy, and leaps about on one foot."

He pauses.

"On the other hand, I can easily imagine a flying creature that stopped and landed to grab a worm or other morsel, then took off without walking along the ground," Ellar says. "That, or a creature who erased its tracks, seems the most likely."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

"Perhaps its other foot was on a rock or a pile of leaves, so it did not leave a print."  Ulysees looks around to see if that is plausible.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2003)

[Sorry guys, Long day]

Ztrial will check out the track and hopefuly figure out what has happened to his cousin


----------



## Arknath (Mar 1, 2003)

[no problem Argent, understandable]

Felkhourn continues the perimeter check.  She sees many new species of creatures, which are all smaller than the size of a small dog, and many new species of plants, some which seem alive.  Larger equine or bovine type creatures (which are prominent back home) are missing from this natural place.  However, given the foliage and the trees, it would be hard to imagine anything large living in this forest at all.

She comes back to where she believes the camp to have been only to find that there is no one there.  In a moment of panic she glances around her rapidly, looking for signs of where her kin might have gone.  Unfortunately, she does not see anything telling and soon, loses her bearings as she turns.

Soon, she hears what sound like a low, rumbling growl from nearby...and it doesn't sound friendly.

*****

As the three of you look at the prints, Zyrial will point out key things about each print.  The freshness of the booted track indicates that it was made less than half an hour ago at the least.  Manzanita inquires why there is only one print and suggests that the other foot could have been placed on a tree or rock, but a quick examination of the nearby ground puts this theory to rest.

Ellar scratches his head and thinks to himself outloud.  Zyrial picks up on what his cousin is saying and decides to check the track more closely for signs of deception.  Sure enough, the ranger points out where a tree branch might have been used to cover up this track.  A quick survey of the area leaves you all confused as you ponder this new information.  There are no other tracks nor traces that other tracks have been covered.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

Felkhourn stops in her tracks, eyes blinking. She readies an arrow with her bow. Although she loved beautiful plants and animals, she was never much fond of growling creatures. Her thoughts now sway on her cousins. "What have I gotten myself into..." she whispers, looking around the trees and plants that surround her.

Even though she was very skilled with the bow, Felkhourn has never been a smart hunter. The close growl reminded her of hunting advice that was given to her by her mother when she was a small child. _"When you hear a growl, call the fowl."_ With that in mind, she made the loud sound of the beautiful forest fowl that could be found back home. Normally, this would bring her mother to her aid in short time, but like said, Felkhourn was not usually a smart hunter, and she forgot that she was not at home.

She did know the basics of the wilderness though: don't run from a predator. Felkhourn, with her arrow ready, waits cautiously.


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2003)

"Zyrial, did you find any trace of the direction Felkhourn went during your search for additional tracks." Zykovian asked.  "Perhaps we could send the flyers to locate her?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

"Margo might not be much use in that; she would have a hard time directing us to where she found her.  Perhaps we should call?"

"Hmmm, " he continues, mumbling.  "A one footed creature w/no other tracks around.  I really have no idea...Eh?  That bird call sounds familiar."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2003)

"By my father! She's in trouble. I knew it!" Zyrial runs toward the sound drawing his blade. "Arrow! Seek Felkhourn!" He yells into the air.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 1, 2003)

Ellar quickly casts _shield_ upon himself and follows Zyrial.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

Ulysses will cast mage armor on himself & follow as well.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 2, 2003)

At the birdcall, Felkhourn will hear a grunt from behind followed by a soft thud.  A mere second later she is looking at a large, decorated spear in front of her, sticking out from the ground.  She hears several soft thuds from various directions then silence.  Then, as the silence becomes elongated, she will hear the roar of a great cat, which sounds mere steps behind her.  She also hears the call of a falcon above her.

The loud birdcall was unmistakable.  It clearly was the call of a _illyrn_, a small forest creature that is known for it’s shrill voice.  The rest of the group runs at a great pace towards the direction of the call, but it is only once and soon you are using your best judgment to discover the direction.  However, soon you hear the loud roar of a large cat coming from the same general direction as the birdcall.  Arrow quickly responds in kind as Zyrial hears a clear call from the falcon, confirming the direction.  This being the first sound you’ve heard from a native of this world, you can only conclude that this is the trouble that Felkhourn has gotten herself into.  Quickly, you charge off into that direction, hoping you’ll be in time.

[Init:
Felkhourn
Zykovian
Ulysses
DM
Ellar
Zyrial]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2003)

[OOC: Damn! dead last.]
Zyrial will wait his turn.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

Zykovian dashes in the direction of the call following the direction that Zyrial and his cousins started.  With his boots of striding enhanced by an additional burst of speed [_Burst Psion_ +10 feet base move], Zykovian speeds off as though shot from a bow [70 ft base move].  On the way, he draws his rapier, looking to attack anyone who would think to harm his cousin.

OCC:  Zykovian will utilize burst psion as a free action and run to the sound of the threat [280 ft full run move], drawing his weapon as a free action [base attack greater than +1 and a move action], interposing himself between whatever threat is there and Felkhourn.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

As Zykovian approaches the sound of the falcon, he passes several shadowy sillhouettes on either side of him.  When turning to look they are gone.  When he reaches the clearing, he sees what appears to be the back of a humaoid cat person standing behind Felkhourn, who has her bow drawn and her back to him.  The feline-like human has black fur and is thickly muscled.  It wears a few decorative pendants and a loin cloth that is tattered and torn.  A large spear is in front of Felkhourn implanted in the ground, and the felineman is unarmed.  You move in between him and Felkhourn, rapier drawn.  He looks quite surprised to see you.

[ooc: Ulysses you're up]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2003)

Ulysses has nothing of the speed Zykovian displays, but he runs towards the sounds & after Zykovian as best he can, trying not to lose track of Ellar or the rest.  If he reaches the scene, if he reaches the scene with time to act, he will call to the cat-man, "Hold, we are not your enemies," spreading his arms wide, not holding any weapons.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

Ulysses takes off from the main group and sprints in the direction that Zykovian blazed.  Trying not to get lost himself, he keeps his eyes straight ahead, as to not get distracted.  At the end of his turn, he still has not reached  the place of action, but is close enough to hear the comotion.

***

The cat man takes a defensive stance in front of Zykovian, bare clawed and teeth bared.  From this angle it is clear to Zykovian that this is some sort of humanoid panther that appears to be somewhat intelligent.  Out of the corner of his eyes, Zykovian will notice two other similar looking creatures appear at the edge of the small clearing.  They have long spears hefted and look tense, as if they will throw them at the first sign of confrontation.

[ooc: Ellar your turn]


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 3, 2003)

Felkhourn will turn around to see what is behind her. She will then back up as far as she can, insisting on not attacking unless she is forced to by the cat-man.


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

"Be calm, Felkhourn.  I will allow no harm to come to you," Zykovian says quietly not taking his eyes from the cat man in front of him.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 4, 2003)

Ellar follows Ulysses towards the clearing, but does not enter entirely. Instead, he will attempt to remain outside the main group, but still leave his presence obvious to see.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 4, 2003)

Ellar runs after his kin, dodging in and out of trees and brush.  Thinking to himself that Zyrial is the best to leave behind because he can find his way easily, he sprints at full speed towards the sounds of his cousin's call, hoping that he can be in time to stop something foolish from happening.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Zyrial trudges along cursing his family members all the while.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 4, 2003)

Zyrial sprints after his cousins, using his prior memory of the forest and it's trees to navigate the way.  His extremely acute senses will pick up other creatures on the edges of his vision...these creatures are not his kin and they look as though they are maneuvering to surround the clearing.

[ooc: Chauzu}


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 4, 2003)

Felkhourn will still wait to be attacked.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 4, 2003)

The tension mounts as Felkhourn keeps her guard up and does not release her bow from it's ready position.  

[ooc: Zykovian]


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

Zykovian, noting the gathering shadows around the clearing as well as the sounds of his approaching comrades, feels the tension rise in the clearing.  _ One false move could escalade the into something we don't want,_ Zykovian thought.  _ Perhaps with the feline cast to my eyes from my power, I have a better chance to communicate._

As such, Zykovian lowers his rapier and says to the feline creature in front of him, "Can you understand me?" Zykovian will ask in the languages he knows.  If there is no recognition, Zykovian will send a _Missive_ to the feline with the words 'We mean you no harm, let us not fight.'


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2003)

Ulysses, when he enters the clearing, will see if communication can be established Zykovian's methods.  If not, & there is still no violence, he will cast his tongues spell to attempt to communicate.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 4, 2003)

Zykovian: The catmen looks at your sword when you begin to lower it, he is tense and once you give up your defensive posture, he visibily relaxes, although he continues to eye your sword and you, alternating between the two.  When you activate your power, the visual display sets off a great commotion as the whole clearing is set into motion.  The unarmed catman tumbles away from you and the two at your side charge you spears forward.  You received no recognition from your attempted communication.

(readied action executes)

The catmen to your left and right charge you with longspears, however both spearheads hit your armor and glance off.  They do not leave your sides (flanked) and begin to poke at you with the spears.  The unarmed catman flees into the forest, making a strange call as he does so.

ALL: You hear this call quite clearly.

Ulysses: You finally enter the clearing to this scene.  Zykovian looks hard pressed on both sides and you see more of the things coming down the trees on the edge of the clearing.  You have a standard action left, what will you do?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

Zyrial will probably just be making it to the clearing as this all takes place. "Wait! Don't go!" He cries to the fleeing Cat man. As a ranger Zyrial knows a lot about deaing with creatures that do not understand humanoid thinking. He will attempt to use animal empathy to gain the remaining catmen's attention.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 5, 2003)

Ellar continues moving towards the scene. If he arrives with an action, and there are multiple creatures still attacking, he will attempt to hide nearby. (Hide +10, Move Silently +10, Bluff +5 if needed).


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

[I'll reply with an edited post after Ulysses gives me his standard action...]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Based on my understanding of the layout, Felkhourn is probably the closest.  In front of her is Zykovian, flanked by two catmen.  

Since the formation is poor for web or color spray, Ulysses will cast his tongues spell on himself.  It will last 50 minutes.  He will then attempt to parlay.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

Ulysses will cast his spell and that sends the remaining catmen into a frenzy.  After Ulysses is finished with his spell, he calls out to the catmen in their own tongue which is a series of mewls and growls.  The feline creatures on either side of Zykovian stop their attacks and look directly at Ulysses.  They begin to communicate with the wizard in a series of quick mewls and deep growls.

Ellar reaches the clearing just as the wizard has called out to the creatures.  It appears as though they were fighting his cousin, Zykovian, and had just stopped to regard the wizard.  He attempts to hide in the underbrush near the clearing, and it appears that none in the clearing have spotted him, their attention focused on the now speaking wizard.  Ellar notices a few shapes moving in behind the wizard as quietly as can be.  If it wasn't for his acute senses, he may not have seen them.

Zyrial will encounter the fleeing catman on his way out of the clearing.  Zyrial can tell that this was the one to make the call that was just heard.  When the catman sees Zyrial, he stops and bares his teeth, claws coming up on the defensive.  Zyrial uses his ranger training to try and communicate a non-threat to the beast, but the catman is not buying it.  He tries to circumvent Zyrial by moving off to his left.

[ooc: Felkhourn]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"We have come in peace.  We mean you no harm." says Ulysses.  "We are travelers.  Please cease your attacks, and let us talk a while."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 5, 2003)

Felkhourn will continue to hold off attacking, hoping that Ulysses can calm down the catmen.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

"Who are you?" says the catman on Zykovian's left. "Why are you trespassing in our lands?"  The catmen will relax a bit, lowering their spears but remaining wary, none turning their backs on you.

Another catman will speak up, this one the one on Zykovian's right, "More importantly," he snarls, "how do you know our language?"  As if this was a new revelation to all the catmen present, they turned towards the wizard, angry looks upon their faces.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

"Ulysses, what are they saying?  Are we still at risk here?" Zykovian asks.  He will hang (sheath) his rapier, and appear to relax, hopefully allowing the words of diplomacy to work. "Fellkourn, are you okay?  If so, you should lower your bow as well and allow Ulysses to explain."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

Zyrial will finaly make it to the rest of the party hands empty. "They are all around us."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 5, 2003)

"I am alright Zykovian," Felkhourn answers, lowering her bow to aim at the ground to appear defensive, not offensive.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2003)

"I'm going to tell them the truth, basically guys.  Help me out if you want"  mutters Ulysses in elvish to whichever cousins are close.  Then he speaks more loudly in the mewing purring tongue of the catmen.

"We are from far away.  We are exploring to seek a refuge for our people.  We are not without skills & abilities.  We can communicate & defend ourselves.  But we are not here to take your land.  We didn't mean to tresspass.  We didn't know who lived here, if anyone.  We are merely passing through, looking for a place where we can settle safely.  A place with fresh water that is safe & where we do not come into conflict with other peoples."


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

The one on the left looks at you, a puzzled look as far as you can tell.  "You have trespassed on the chief's land without the chief's leave, and for that you are to be taken to him to seek atonement."

"Lay down your weapons and hand them over to Maliko," he points to the catman flanking Zykovian, "or we are commanded to take you by force.  We'll let the chief decide what to do with you."

Several of them come from the forest into the clearing, looking at each party member expectantly.  Most approach cautiously, as if you are as strange to them as they are to you.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 5, 2003)

Ellar watches silently from the underbrush, trying not to make a noise or even breathe heavily. He carefully looks around, trying to determine if there are any more catmen approaching, or if there are any in hiding. (Listen +8, Spot +9)


----------



## Arknath (Mar 6, 2003)

Ellar remains hidden, all attention focused on the elves inside the clearing.  A quick scan of the area does not reveal any new catmen that are near.

[ooc: Unless any of you have specific actions you would like to take, we can switch to non-combat mode]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2003)

"Cousins," says Ulysses in Elven.  "They say we are tresspassing on his chief's land & they need to take us there to do 'atonement.'  They want us to hand over our weapons.  I think it would probably be best if we should comply.  They say they will take us by force otherwise."

How many cat men can we see?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 6, 2003)

You can see seven cat men at the present time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2003)

"I don't see where we have any choice. I will go and as a prince of the realm it is my duity to start negotiations and first contact." Zyrial is sweating at the moment and it has nothing to do with his running. You all have known him for many years and he has the diplomacy skills of a Dire Badger.
Zyrial hands over his sword and bow. and will do as they ask of him.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

"I'm not in favor of handing over our weapons and submitting ourselves for 'atonement.'  So we were trespassing the chief's lands, we're here to see him as emmisarries of our King and Queen.  Being delivered to him as criminals will not make a good first impression," Zykovian explained.  

"Ulysses, see if you can explain to them that we've touched nothing in the chief's land, we're from a land far away and had no knowledge of the chief's claim to these lands, and that, as emmisaries from our King we were sent to actually meet the chief and as such we want to keep our weapons as guests, not criminals."

OCC: Nothing like a run-on sentence, or at least a very long one.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses addresses his cousins in elvish  "I must admit that upon reflection, I agree with Zykovian.  For all we know this captain of their's could be some bandit who will fleece us & put us in a zoo.  'Diplomatic Immunity' hasn't been widely practiced in the history of the world.  I'm going to try to see if I can convince him to let us keep our weapons.  I wish I'd had a little more training in diplomacy.  We twighlight elves aren't naturally very good at this..."  

He grimmaces at Zyrial, who has already handed his over.

He then addresses the catman in cat-talk.

"I am Ulysses D'Lur.  I am an embassary from Queen Anoria of the Twilight Elves.  We are strangers here, & not aware we were tresspassing on anyone's land.  We do not know you, & are reluctant to hand over our weapons to you, who have so recently attacked us with no intentional provocation on our part.  We are not opposed to meeting your leader.  In fact we would greatly desire to inculcate friendly relations between our peoples.  But we deserve the respect we will give you.  Allow us to keep our weapons for the time-being."

"Also, I would like to know your name, so I can address you properly.  I would also like to know how long it will take to reach your leader."


----------



## Arknath (Mar 7, 2003)

"My name is Alsavian," says the first cat, who has done all of the talking thus far.  He turns to his kin who are speaking in hushed tones.  The discussion gets heated, particularly between two of the other members of the band.  Alsavian growls a deep baritone which silences all of the other catmen.  It means nothing in their tongue, much like a grunt would mean nothing in yours, but it seems to gain the reaction wanted by Alsavian.

He turns back to Ulysses.  "We must bind your warriors," he says sturnly looking at Zykovian and Felkhourn, "if they are to keep their arms.  We would not allow our chieftan to come to peril because of some "elves'" pride, if you truly are elves."  Much sniffing ensues, not sniffing of the rough animalstic sort, but of intelligent creatures that have just caught wind of something.

Several feline ears perk up and heads turn and look out into the forest.  The forest grows suddenly quiet and you notice that a small breeze is blowing.  Alsavian looks at Ulysses with urgency, "We must leave now.  What say you?"

They are clearly on edge about something.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2003)

Zyrial will follow Ulysses' lead on this. He gave up his weapons but has not given up his freedom or ability to defend himself and he knows it.
"Cousin. What are they saying?"


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 7, 2003)

"I think we should do as they say," Felkhourn says as she puts the arrow back into the quiver. Wouldn't you feel uneasy if strangers from another world, with lots of armament, wanted to see our Queen during such strange times?" She then quickly unloads her weapons and ammo and hands it over to the catmen.


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2003)

Zykovian scans the area, looking for danger, based on the odd reactions by the cat people.  

"Very well, I will turn over my bow and arrows, but I don't want to give up my sword," Zykovian said with a sigh. "I'll peace knot it, if that would be acceptable."

Zykovian waits for Ulysses response on the conversation.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

*Ulysses*

In elvish.  "Very well.  If you are willing to give up your arms, then I will as well, as they mean less to me anyway.  The alternative, according to them, is to tie us up.  If they try to deprive us of our way to get home, though, I think we should escape.  There also is some chance they will be able to understand our talk, as well, so let's be careful what we say."

In cat-talk: "Alsavian, we have come in peace & have no designs on your land or welfare.  To demonstrate this, we will give up our weapons.  But we must be treated with the respect due to peaceful embassaries. "

"Alsavian, before we yeild our arms, I must know, how long will it take for us to reach your cheif?"

OOC:  To avoid having others wait on me to post, can we assume Ulysses will translate anything the cat people say to his companions so they can begin discussions of a reply?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 7, 2003)

[ooc: not a problem, consider it assumed until otherwise noted]

Alsavian will gather up your weapons and he will not bind you.  "You have passed the first test of peaceable creatures," he claims in a more relaxed voice, "You have chosen to trust us with your lives and belongings and we will return the respect."  Some of his brethren look angry, others, anxious to depart.

"We are not on friendly terms yet, so remember deceit or trickery will have harsh consequences.  You must understand that this is necessary for survival."

Alsavian thinks on the time back to the camp.  "It is less than half a moon and we will be swift, for we were out here..." he catches himself as one of his men nudges him with his arm.  Alsavian looks off in the opposite direction from whence the party arrived in the clearing.  "Yes, we must leave.  Please, for your own sake, be swift."

Three of the catmen will take off at full speed.  You are amazed at the agility that such creatures possess, seeming to walk up the trees and then brachiate the branches with practiced skill.  The other four remain on the ground with you and begin to jog at a quick pace.

[ooc: Ellar, I understand you're still in hiding?]


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 8, 2003)

As all the weapons (except Zykovian's longsword) are handed over, Ellar watches the exchange silently. They turn, and he concludes that some agreement must have taken place. Unwilling to risk the loss of the group's ace in the hole (himself) if the conversation had been less than peaceful, he remains hiding and follows the group through the woods, knowing the group is able to contact him when and if he needs to reveal himself.

[Unfortunately, they move faster than I can move silently, I think. I'll move as far and fast as I can, but if it looks like I risk losing the group I'll just take the normal movement and forget the silently part.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2003)

*Ulysses*

As we hurry along, Ulysses talks to a nearby catman, Alsavian, if he has remained on the ground with them.  "The reason I wanted to know how far it was to your camp was that I will only be able to communicate in your language for another half-hour or so today.  Tomorrow I will be able to speak & understand again, but the nature of the magic which I use to speak your language is such that I can only do so for a limited period of time.  If you need to tell us something in particular today, you must do so soon."

Ulysses empaths to Margo to follow them as unobtrusively as possible, but stay w/in sonar distance.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 8, 2003)

Alsavian looks at Ulysses as he is jogging along, a bit of urgency in his face.  "My only advice is to follow us and do not stop unless we stop."

He runs ahead of you and leads the pack in an easterly direction.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2003)

Ulysses empaths to Margo.  "Can you see if my cousin Ellar is following us?  While you're back there, let me know if you see anything else.  But by all means, be careful & keep you distance from anything big or dangerous."


----------



## Arknath (Mar 9, 2003)

Margo will fly in a circular pattern as fast as possible.  She will empath to you that there is indeed a creature of elven size and movement following close behind your group.  She will also empath that you are being followed by several large quadrepedal creatures who are moving swiftly in your direction.  She is unable to distinguish what creatures they are or if they will intercept you and the party at any time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2003)

Zyrial will continue to observe the catmen. He will use all the skills he has available to see if there is a way of communicating with them non-verbaly.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2003)

"thanks Margo, "Ulysses emapths.  "Stay close, now, up in the trees & stay out of trouble."


----------



## Arknath (Mar 10, 2003)

Zyrial, when you try to communicate with the catmen, they appear to look at you strangely.  It is the look someone gets when they think speaking louder in their own tongue makes it more understandable to the person who doesn't speak their language.  Simple gestures are easy, as they are normally intelligent, but complex messages are still hard to get across.

After about a half mile or so, the group hears the howling of wolves behind them.  As if on cue, answering howls come from the left and the right.  Alsavian screams something in his own language and his men circle up, backs to each other, setting a spear with their foot.  Alsavian instructs Ulysses to get his people in the middle of the circle and stay down.


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

"At least allow us our weapons that we may help defend you and ourselves as well," Zykovian implored as he motioned to his bow and arrows.  If that fails to get the message accross, he will _Missive_ the leader the same message (but with fewer words).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2003)

Zyrial calls for Arrow.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 10, 2003)

Ellar starts at the sudden howling. Sensing imminent danger, he quickly begins to circle around where the catmen have entrenched themselves.  He attempts to move so that the group is between him and the source of the howling.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

"If they are wolves, we can fight!  Give us our weapons.  We will relenquish them again after the danger has passed. " Ulysses will tell Alsavian, if his tongues spell is still in effect.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 10, 2003)

Alsavian looks at Zyrial's motions and then listens to Ulysses' words. They are becoming hard to understand and the spell seems to be failing, but it looks like the message is getting across. Hesitantly, Alsavian commands his men to return your weapons to you.  They move cautiously, but quickly, towards you with your weapons and hand them over with stern, threatening looks.

Ellar, on your way around the group, you spot 3 large wolves heading towards them.  They don't appear to have seen you yet, but you stay where you are, you are bound to be discovered.

_Init:
Felkhourn
DM (wolves)
Zyrial
Ulysses
Ellar
DM (catmen)
Zykovian

Go ahead and post your actions when you read this post...you can break it down into two or three rounds if you want...Zyrial will recognize the wolves as dire wolves, so he can disclose this information and you can plan accordingly.  I will provide a link shortly with a hex map that represents the battlefield as I see it. _


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

Ulysses has already cast his mage armor, & this must still be active.  If the wolves come in a clump, he will cast his web spell at them.  Otherwise, he will prepare his bow, & shoot.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2003)

"Gods of my ancestors! Dire wolves! Everyone tight formation. They will try to pick us off one at a time. Watch each others backs." Zyrial Knocks an arrow and lets fly.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC:  I saw the battlemap - nice

Ulysses sees & hears that there are many wolves & that the foliage is dense.  He contemplates a levitation spell.  If he were to levitate, could he still see the battlefield?  In other words, how thick are the trees overhead?  Could he still be use his bow on the wolves?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 11, 2003)

Ellar's shield is still active as well.

Ellar curses silently at the situation he's found himself in. _I always *have* to do things my way, don't I?_

He attempts to move quietly out of the paths of the creatures.

[On the map, I'll try to move to the midpoint between where D6 and D7 are this round.]


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2003)

Zykovian will work the knot free on his rapier once the cat people start distributing our weapons.  He will manifest Inertial Barrier from his dorje [damage reduction of 10/+5 for 80 minutes to a maximum of 80 points absorbed, a momentary buzzing fills the air both audibly and in the minds of those close] and move to between C5 and C6 drawing his rapier on the way.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

*Round 1*

[ooc: It's been 24 hours, I'll go ahead and rule that Felkhourn readies an action...Chauzu, if you need to withdraw from the game, let me know please]

Howling fills the air and the wolves charge the area, slavering and wild-eyed, they have you practically surrounded.  Felkhourn draws her bow and points it in a westerly direction [ooc: assume you were headed north for my directional references].  She looks through the brush and trees and waits for a clearer shot.  

The wolves in the southwest corner charge the circled allies.  One (D6) stops short of the group and lunges at a spot in the brush barely missing what lay there.  The other two continue their charge, the catman (C1) reinforces his longspear awaiting the blow he knows is coming.  One of the wolves (D5) slams into his readied longspear and is cut badly.  The wolf recooperates and bites towards the catman's legs, latching on, but not able to bring him down.  The other wolf (D4) will succeed in tripping the man and bringing him to the ground thrashing his head wildly in an attempt, it appears, to rip the man's leg off.

From the eastern side, three more come in snarling and howling with glee. One (D1) charges a catman (C3) with spear readied and wildly runs into the spear.  The catman, however, has his leg ensnared in the wolve's maw, and is brought to the ground in one swift movement.  The other two charge at another catman (C4).  The first (D2) also slams into an awaiting spear, but is successful in grabbing the man's leg and bringing him to the ground.  The other (D3) pounces atop the fallen catman and easily tears into his body.  As this wolf was running up, Felkhourn fired two well placed arrows [ooc: almost max damage] into the wolf's body.

Three more howls sound from the south east as the ambush completes.  The first wolf onto the battlefield (C7) aims at a readied catman (C6) whose spear bends and falls to the side, unable to get past the wolve's tough hide.  The wolf grabs the catman by the leg and pulls him to the ground, thrashing wildly.  The next wolf (D8) charges the awaiting Alsavian, whom sets his spear against the charge with practiced ease.  This wolf is severely injured by the expert manuevering of Alsavian's spear.  The last wolf (D9) charges the catman next to Alsavian (C5) and attempts to dodge the spear of the awaiting catman, but to no avail.  This wolf bites the catman on the leg and attempts to drag him down, but is still somewhat shocked from his wound to succeed at the task.

Zyrial readies his sling and fires at the first wolf to enter his line of sight (D4) but the shot goes wide and misses the agile wolf.

Ulysses realizes that the wolves appear somewhat intelligent, as their staggared entry into the battlefield implies.  He draws his bow and fires an arrow into the closest one to him (D1).  His arrow hits home and the wolf cries out in a whining voice and looks at Ulysses, snarling.

Ellar pulls out a scroll and reads it, as a swirling mist surrounds him, he leaves the area quickly and quietly.

The catmen look like a well-oiled machine when fighting the wolves.  The felines on the ground (C1, C3, C4) drop their spears and attack with deadly force.  One catman (C4) nearly rips the throat out of a wolf (D3)who is atop him, and the wolf is bleeding badly.  The other catmen who are still on their feet break free of the jaws that hold them and attack with their spears in a most useful fashion.  They know that they cannot use their spears upon opponents that are too close, so they position or attack opponents that they can do great harm with their spears.  (C2 attacks D4, C6 attacks D5, C5 attacks D7)  Alsavian takes a step back and whirls his longspear into action.  Two quick jabs at the wolf on top of his companion (D3) has only half the success he was hoping for.  The wolf receives a major wound to the midsection and is bleeding badly.  It appears that it does not have the heart for further conflict this day.

Zykovian draws his rapier and leaps between two catmen, just as the wolves arrive.  A small buzzing sound is heard only for a moment as he stands there, ready to defend/attack for his group.


[ooc: when I get these questions answered, I'll post the next pdf for viewing combat positions.  Thanks for the compliments Manzanita...this is going really well!  ]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2003)

Ulysses will go ahead & cast his levitation spell.  He'll try to rise high enough that a leaping wolf can't bring him down, but low enough to still see the battlefield enough to shoot his arrows.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2003)

[Sorry... yes his sling.]


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

[I'm assuming when you said D6 barely missed something in the brush, it was me, and it's therefore in melee range at this point.]

Ellar leaps out of the way, managing to dodge the wolf's attack. He moves out of the way (Tumble check to avoid AoO, moving 30') and then reaches down for his scroll case, drawing out his scroll of _obscuring mist_. Ellar quickly begins reading, and when the fog arises, he will move away and attempt to hide again.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 12, 2003)

*Round 2*

[ooc: Ok guys, here is round two's link.  let me know what you wish to do.

http://webpages.charter.net/arknath/pbem/round_2.pdf]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2003)

Zyrial drops the sling and draws his scimitar. slashing at the closest Dire wolf. [OOC: can Zyrial tell which one is the Alpha male? If so he will attack that one. Oh.. and I can't seem to pull up the maps.]


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

Zykovian will strike with the rapier against whatever foe is within reach (D7) and/or against the wolf that the cat people are having the most trouble with.  He will flank where he is able to.  

OCC:  Remember on a critical (18-20) primodial surge will trigger.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 12, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the short absence. Essays suck.]

Felkhourn will fire an arrow at D3 using Point Black Shot if she can. Felkhourn is nervous but she is more concerned about keeping her butt protected at the moment.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2003)

This is the round where Ulysses casts his levitation.  He will fire at a wolf not engaged in combat if opportunity presents.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

Felkhourn fires an arrow at the wolf that appears near her and atop one of the catmen (D3).  The shot is aimed well [critical hit] and the arrow punctures the wolf's skull with a loud crack; it falls lifeless on top of the catman it was attacking.  Felkhourn chooses a new target, however and fires again.  It strikes the wolf closest to her (D2) and gains its attention.

This wolf (D2) snarls at Felkhourn and leaps in her direction, maw snapping.  Felkhourn, however, is agile enough to dodge out of the way and the attack misses.  The wolf in which Ulysses attacked (D1) also decides to exact vengeance upon those who harmed it and pounces in his direction.  The wolf's maw snaps down on Ulysses' leg and digs in deep, causing the wizard to cry out in pain.  After a quick jerk if its powerful neck, Ulysses is on the ground in front of the large wolf.  

The wolf that had stopped in mid charge (D6) out in the forest sniffs the area for a few moments and begins moving in a northwesterly direction, albeit slowly. Another wolf (D7) attacks the nearest catman (C6) and grabs onto his leg again.  This time, however, he succeeds in pulling him to the ground. Two wolves (D8 and D9) attack the catman (C5) on the opposite side of Zykovian, but only one grabs hold and pulls him to the ground.

Another doubleteam is taking place on the opposite side of the field.  They (D4 and D5) attack the catman that has been pulled to the ground (C1) and both succeed at biting him in his critical position.  He cries out loudly as the two wolves tear into his flesh.  

Zyrial draws his scimitar and scans the battlefield.  He sees that the wolf on top of Ulysses is the largest of the group and leaps towards him slashing with his sword.  However, Zyrial's sword is unable to penetrate the thick hide of the dire wolf.

Ulysses cries out in surprise as the wolf leader pulls him off his feet.  The wizard reaches into a rust colored bag and pulls out a small figurine and tosses it behind the wolf.  Seconds later, a boar appears behind the wolf leader and proceeds to tear into the wolf's hind quarters.  

[Ellar sneaks away from the uninjured wolf and scales a mid-sized tree.  He settles himself in and watches the mist, hoping that the wolf will come through unawares.

The catman that has been nearly torn to shreds (C1) retreats on his hands and feet in a crab-like manner, barely escaping the snapping jaws of the two wolves.  His nearest kin (C2) jabs at the wolf near him and misses.  The catman nearest to Zykovian (C6) steps back to protect his injured brother and stabs at the nearest wolf (D5) but cannot get through the tough hide.  Another catman (C5) drops his spear and uses his claws to rip into the wolf in front of him (D8) and scores two hits.  Alsavian jabs past his kin twice at the other wolf in front of him (D9) and strikes the wolf twice, drawing bright red lines from under his thick grey fur.

Both catmen that are on the ground (C3 and C4) stand and attack the largest wolf with their bare claws.  

Zykovian dives into a sumersault, drawing attacks from both wolves at his side, which both miss, and he comes up behind a wolf (D9).  He stabs at the wolf and strikes so hard, his rapier bends in the middle [max damage].

[ooc: Just a note to you guys, when performing actions in which would provoke AofO's I will not assume you try to avoid it.  There are two exceptions to this rule: 1) When you want to move, it will be assumed that you try to avoid AofO's unless you use the phrase "by the shortest route possible". 2) If you have stated you will perform an action that would not have provoked an AofO when the round started, but does before your turn - Ulysses' case in this round - I will ask you if you would like to change your action or go about it defensively.  One last thing, if you have spent ranks in Tumble and you move through threatened areas - like Zykovian did - assume I will use your Tumble skill to avoid AofO's.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2003)

[OOC: From now on Arrow will be 'attacking to aid' Zyrial. she needs to hit the monsters unamored ac and if she hits Zyrial gets a +2 to hit. she will not do damage.)
Zyrial will attack the beast again. Arrow swooping over it's head and clawing at it's eyes.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

[ooc: Sorry that was twice in a row...just some crappy rolls. ]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2003)

OOC:  thanks for the action revision opportunity

Ulysses doesn't want to cast a spell with a wolf standing over him.  Instead he drops his bow & reaches into his Rust bag of tricks, to toss a new enemy at the alfa wolf.


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2003)

_I can't remember the last time my rapier bent so, I believe it was when I struck a wall with it in error.  Truly these creatures have durable hides, _Zykovian thought.  He will continue to maintain his flanking and attack the beast.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Felkhourn will run back towards a safe distance and draw another arrow. She will make another attack when possible at D2. If D2 is not in open sight, she will attack a more open enemy instead.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 14, 2003)

Ellar attempts to remain concealed while carefully scaling a nearby tree. He waits for the dire wolf to come out of the mist, hidden among the trees' branches and praying he is not seen.

When it emerges, he quickly snaps off a pair of shots, hoping to catch the wolf off-guard. [rapid shot, sneak attack]


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

*Round 3*

http://webpages.charter.net/arknath/round_3.pdf

Felkhourn, shocked that the battle has come so close to her, turns and runs toward the opposite end of the battlefield. The archer looks at a wolf near where she just ran from and decides the shot is too risky and seeks another target.  She then fires a shot at the nearest wolf (D4) which hits the flank of the now opponentless wolf.

The alpha wolf realizes his predicament (of being almost surrounded) and slowly backs up, snarling and growling (full defensive action).  He sounds a loud howl as he does this.  The wolves that are without opponents answer in howl and begin to fall back, one at a time they appear to be in full retreat.  

[ooc: As this is a matter of character decision, do your characters wish to continue with their attack actions? The wolves are obviously in retreat and use the double move action to get as far away as they can.  Some will draw AofO's, but it is up to your characters to decide whether or not they will take them. I am, as always, impartial to your decisions...I just wanted to ask before assuming. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2003)

"Cowards. cousins we need to get our new friends to safety. can any of you heal?" Zyrial will try to communicate that they will take the cat men to their village but need to know where it is.
He will send Arrow in the direction that they were moving and hope she can find the village and return to him with the direction.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2003)

Ulysses will stand & pick up his bow.  He won't attack as long as the wolves are retreating.  "Zyrial, Alsavian said their cheif was a half moon away.  I assume that means about two weeks distance.  I wouldn't send Arrow out too far."

OOC: how much damage did the wolf do to Ulysses?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

Ellar waits in the tree, watching the wolves and the party. If the party moves, he will follow at a distance (on the ground).


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 15, 2003)

Felkhourn will stay her ground for the wolves to escape.


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2003)

Zykovian will attack if he has the opportunity to.  _These creatures attacked us.  Although they seem intelligent, they still attacked and I have the right to ensure they don't come back again_ Zykovian thought.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2003)

Zyrial looks to his cousins, "Zykovian Please save your resources. We need to find shelter if what Ulysses said is true and it is a half moon to their tribe." Zyrial will tend to the wounded as best he can. He will cann Arrow back to him and try to get his thoughts together.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 17, 2003)

[ooc: Sorry about the delay guys.  Worked on gf's computer all weekend long...]

Zykovian takes one last parting shot at the retreating wolves and strikes the wolf soundly in the rear flank.  It hobbles off in a southerly direction nearly left behind by the other 8 members of it's pack.

At least one catman is severely wounded and will not be able to walk.  No one has yet answered the question of healing and the catmen do not seem to know anything more than binding the wound.  

Arrow flies off in a north-easterly direction and doesn't see anything to report to you.

The catmen gather the wounded and unable to walk and begin a slow trot in the same direction that Arrow flew.  Alsavian pauses for a moment and looks back at the party.  Then he waves them to follow, glancing at your weapons and hesitating, but he turns his back and follows his kin.

[ooc: Ulysses was dealt 18 points of damage - sorry, max damage for a dire wolf...  ]


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

Zykovian will speak up and the group gets ready to depart, "Let me see to your wounds.  I can help in some small way."

Zykovian will first go to Ulysses (as a demonstration to the cat people) and transfer Ulysses wounds onto himself [using Empathic Transfer].  Barely holding in the instant pain of the fresh wounds, Zykovian then will heal himself over the next few rounds [using Lesser Body Adjustment].

He will then motion to one of the cat people that was too wounded to walk, offering to do the same.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 17, 2003)

Alsavian looks at you before he departs, his jaw wide in astonishment.  A quick call to his kin ahead and they return to him with the catman who is near death.  Alsavian will point his finger at the ground near your feet, and the men carrying the wounded will start towards you with him in hand.

Another catman says something in his own language to Alsavian, and they proceed to have an argument between themselves, ending, as did the last one, with a deep growl from Alsavian and a withering look from the other catman.  Alsavian looks at him harshly and points north and makes a menacing sound at the other catman.  With a slight hesitation, the other catman sprints away from the group in the direction Alsavian pointed.

Alsavian will look at Zykovian and make a gesture to proceed.  All eyes are on the warrior.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

*Ulysses.*

OOC: Did Zykovian heal all Ulysses wounds?

"Thank you cousin.  Good work."


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

Zykovian begins again by looking over the catman closely, trying to assess his wounds so that he didn't take on too much and knock himself out.  He decides on the leg wounds and sits on the ground next to the catman  - having learned early of the special dangers of empathic transfers.

Zykovian touched the Catman on the leg, a buzzing was briefly heard, and the mangled leg of the catman became his own [transferring up to 25 points of damage].  The catman's leg was as fine as it was prior to the injury.  Zykovian, grimacing in pain, allowed his power to flow through him and cure the damage to his own leg.  Zykovian then transfers any remaining damage to himself [again up to 25 points] until the catman is well out of danger.  

When finished, Zykovian will stand unsteadily and bow slightly from the shoulders to their leader, Alsavian, fatigue and strain clearly evident on Zykovian's face.  "Cousins, I can do no more," Zykovian says.

Occ: Zykovian will repeat this again as necessary, but will save a few points [3] so that he is not completely drained.  Ulysses, Zykovian healed up to 24 points on you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

Zyrial takes his cousins hand and offors to help him walk until he is better rested. "Zykovian, With you around we don't need a diplomat. Well done."


----------



## Arknath (Mar 18, 2003)

The catman will stand and look at you with reverence.  He placed the palm of his paw on Zykovian's forehead and softly drags his hand down the elf's face until the tips of his paw are touching Zykovian's chin.  Then he will aid Zyrial in helping Zykovian walk as the whole group moves at a more leisurely pace (but still hurried) in their original direction.

After many hours of travel, night will fall and you will come to a small stream.  The cats bend over the water and drink deeply.  Three catmen are sent by Alsavian into the forest while the rest of them drink and bathe in the stream.

It appears to you that you are setting your first camp in the new world.  When you look up at the sky, it is dotted with many stars and has a rich deep black color to it.  You also notice a strange occurrence in the sky.  

This planet has two moons.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

Ulysses gazes at the stars for awhile, then looks around for a good, defensible spot to spend the night.  "Go get some bugs for dinner, Margo" he empaths.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 19, 2003)

When night falls, Ellar locates a large bushy tree with broad branches and quickly scales it. He eats and drinks from his rations, and then uses his silk rope to rig up a sling from one of the branches a middling distance up the tree.

Keeping a careful eye out, Ellar attaches his _stone of alarm_ to the tree trunk, behind a large leaf where it won't be seen. He returns to his sling and settles in for the night.

[To Arknath: will small non-intelligent animals set off the alarm? If they do, Ellar will know this and will not place the _stone of alarm_]


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

"Do you mind if I don't help with watches tonight, cousins?" Zykovian wearily asks. "I think I'll just rest against this tree for a few moments . . ."

_My training prepared my mind and my sword arm for this journey, it just forgot the rest of my body, _ Zykovian thought as he found the nearest place to sit down.  Almost immediately after sitting and leaning against the tree (packs and gear still in place on him), Zykovian is asleep.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 19, 2003)

Felkhourn will climb a tree opposite of the area Ellar is at and watch up there. She will have half of the food from her ration, and save the rest for later, before she sleeps.

When she is done eating, she will grab her bow and position herself accordingly, keeping watch over the area in her parameter. She will occasionally drift her eyes to the sky.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

Ulysses calls to Margo.  "Can you find my cousin Ellar?  If he's around here we might want to contact him."  He approaches Zyrial & Felkhourn.  "I have an invisibility spell.  Would you be interested in sneaking off invisibly & making some bird calls to see if you can contact Ellar?  He doesn't know what's going on with us & we need to make sure he's alright.  I've asked Margo to find him.  If she can, perhaps she could lead you to him."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 19, 2003)

Zyrial looks at his cousin and thinks for a moment. "Ellar is close by as he always is at home. You know what he's like. sneaky little bugger. I will however take that invisability spell. I can scout out the area and maybe find some food for us outside of our rations."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 19, 2003)

"Since Zyrial will scout for Ellar, I will remain here to watch out. I would, however, find it odd to make normal bird calls at a late time like this. Make sure it is the call of an owl."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

"OK.  Let's pretend to be scouting out the area a little.  Felkhourn, you stay here & try your best to explain that to the catmen if you can.  I'll return shortly."

Ulysses & Zyrial walk away from the camp.  As soon as they seem out of sight of catmen (Ulysses looks around in the trees as well, since he knows several are out there keeping watch), he'll cast his invisibility spell on Zyrial, then return to camp.  He'll tell Zyrial it will last 50 minutes.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 20, 2003)

Ellar: No, they will not.  Frequently in your home do you have to use these types of devices and your people appreciate the natural world and have figured out a way to make the stones movement and alignment based.  Evil alignments set it off automatically, but evil intentions take one round to set it off.  Movement is noted each time, but only mentally.

Felkhourn: The night is very serene, almost dreamlike.  The sounds of the forest and the creatures that live within it sound just like home.  Which you are reminded of as you sit in the trees.

Ulysses and Zyrial: You have no problem "sneaking" away.  In fact, you become aware that many of the catmen are aware of your leaving and do nothing to stop you.  It seems with your actions today in battle, you have gained some small level of respect and trust.

Zyrial: You find many different types of trees and several familiar forest creatures.  The night is relatively quiet and you don't seem to find anything different that stands out in your mind as far as landscape goes.  You do here the sound of water the more you travel in a western direction, but you safely assume that it is the same stream that your party made camp near.  Other than that, you feel a feeling of calm.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2003)

Ulysses will return to camp & eat some food.  He approaches Felkhourn.  "Do you think we need to set a watch?  I suspect the catmen will do that.  Margo is eating bugs (assuming she finds some).  I feel like this place is enough like home that I don't worry about her in that regard."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 20, 2003)

Zyrial will scout for some time and hunt some food. Eventualy he will return to the group and sleep. His spell for the day will be Animal friendship.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2003)

Ulysses will Prepare:
0 Daze, light, prestidigitation, detect poison, detect magic
1 comprehend languages, mage armor, magic missile(x2), charm person, alarm
2 locate object, levitate, invisibility, detect thoughts
3 Tongues (x3)


----------



## Arknath (Mar 21, 2003)

[ooc: anyone have anything they would like to do over the next several days?  If not, I'm going to fast forward the time several days into the future.]


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2003)

Zykovian over the course of the next few days will heal any remaining people that need it.  In addition, he will work on learning their language with one of the cat people.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 21, 2003)

Other than patroling, hunting, and observing the wilderness, Felkhourn will do nothing else.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2003)

Zyrial will attempt to use animal friendship on a hawk or other avian. if that does not happen he will see if he can "charm" a dog or wolf.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2003)

Ulysses will use detect poison on streams & whatever the cat -people eat.  He will observe any hunting/gathering they do.  He will cast detect magic on their gear. He will verify that Margo is OK eating the local bugs.  He will converse with the cat people to try to find out about their culture & history, as well as about the area & the world.

Were we able to successfully communicate w/Eller?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 22, 2003)

Ellar does nothing out of the ordinary, although he will go out of his way to avoid notice by the catmen.

[New line-up of spells: (0th): _ray of frost, mage hand, prestidigitation, detect magic_, (1st): _shield, obscuring mist, sleep_.]


----------



## Arknath (Mar 24, 2003)

The next several days pass quickly without little incident.  The forest creatures will become more numerous and the trees more sparse.  Always moving in a north-westerly direction, you become a part of the "pack", so to speak.  Three or four sunrises after the attack from the wolves, you are given your share of the chores to do when camp is made.  The catmen share food and drink with you, both of which are bland for your tastes, but satiate your thirst and appetite.  

Alsavian will speak to Ulysses mostly when he has his spell active.  He speaks mostly of this forest and his tribe and how they are generally nomadic in nature.  The men and women share equal roles in protecting and providing for the tribe and the cubs, but some travel off on their own to take on life outside of their own people.  Very few of them take on the mantle of medicine man or healer and only a chosen few qualify.  The chieftain earns his position by trial, and is generally the strongest of their kind.

He will also disclose that the dire wolves have ever been their enemies, desiring the entire forest to themselves.  There are large skirmishes at times between his people and the wolves, but mostly violence between them remains small, like the encounter you took place in.

The catmen who receive Zykovian's aid are much in his debt.  They excuse him from the chores due to the pain he takes on himself.  He gains a few friends and they travel near him when the group moves as a whole.  Their language is difficult to hear, but after realizing that he has a desire to learn it, they will eagerly try to teach him how to speak it.

Zyrial finds several interesting varieties of bird in this forest.  One in particular takes his fancy as it lands near him during a rest one day.  It is a strange breed of bird that he has never seen before, but the features of it resemble Arrow, but it is a much smaller bird.  Through the use of his abilities and connection with such creatures, he is able to befriend it and gain its trust.

Ulysses is unable to detect any magic or poison in anything the catmen use or consume.  The water is clear and refreshing, much better than the water back at home.  The catpeople actually live more in-tune with the land about them than your people, which is saying a lot.  Margo is happy and content eating the local insect population.  Actually...she's putting on a bit of weight.

Ellar does notice that it is beginning to get more difficult to remain unseen.  The trees are getting thin and he must stay behind further and further each day.  Some days he resorts to tracking them because he is forced to lose sight of them.

[ooc: ok...end of week one inside the new world.  You can add actions to one's you've already done or do nothing.  Up to you]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2003)

Zyrial will call the new bird something in the catmen's tongue. He will try to learn their language and customs.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

During the week, as a way to improve the learning of the language, Zykovian will attempt to use missive again for training (if it works).  By Missiving the phrase I want to learn and having the cat person repeat it in his language, that should greatly assist in the learning process.  

Zykovian, once he has healed everyone, will pull his weight, or at least try to in order to build up his strength and stamina.  He will also Spiderclimb up some taller trees to get either views of the night sky or the surrounding lands.  He will cast it any of his cousins that wish to join him.  If he falls, he will use Catfall.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2003)

Ulysses will also try to pick up some of the cat language, using his tongues spell to explain some of the difficult concepts back & forth.

OOC:  I didn't take a bonus language for the +2 int modifier in my headband of intellect.  Maybe this could be it.

Ulysses will quiz Alsavian on population densities & surrounding geography.  He will tell Alsavian that the Twilight elves are intereseted in establishing a settlement on this world.  A peaceful settlement, of course, & one that would have valuable trading goods to offer the catmen (what do they call themselves?)  Does Alsavian think the catmen might consider a sort of alliance w/the elves against the dire wolves?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 25, 2003)

The first day after he realizes that the forest is beginning to thin out, Ellar will prepare two _message_ spells in his first-level slots. That night, after the elves and catmen set up for the night, he approaches closely (120ft.), making every effort at stealth, and quietly casts the two spells. He includes two other party members per casting, and will relay speech as necessary.

His first _message_ is a barrage of questions. "Cousins - it's Ellar. I'm using magic to contact you. You need to mouth the words to respond, so face downward in your sleeping rolls so the catmen can't see you. What's going on? I've been tracking you for days. Have you reached a friendly agreement? Where are you headed? Should I try and reunite with the party? How will they react if I'm discovered? Do we have a plan?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2003)

OOC:  What became of our attempt to contact Ellar while invisible?  I lost track of that.  Ulysses would not leave Ellar hanging out there for days.   In this situation, I expect Ulysses would react as follows

Ulysses hears Ellar's message.  He quickly pulls out a piece of vellum & writes a quick message.  "We are friendly with the cat-people.  We will contact you tomorrow.  Stay close."

He then gives the note to Margo to hold in her claws, & instructs her to fly in Ellar's direction, find him, & give him the note.

Then Ulysses will ask the others at the next opportunity. "Should we ask Ellar to cease his hiding & openly join the group?  I fear he will be discovered, & it will cause Alsavian to distrust us.  I think we can still escape if our fate is unpleasent by using the amulets.  That reminds me, someone should send a message back to the queen to report on our status."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2003)

"I have been worried about this. but I also think the catmen may know about him. they just have not said anything. If they have the olfactory senses of a feline they would have smelled him long ago." Zyrial mouths into the bedroll.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 26, 2003)

Zykovian attempts to communicate mentally with the catmen, but they seem a little put off and nervous of the sounds they hear in their minds.  However, his learning the language of the catmen is coming along, albeit slowly.  When the party stops for the evening, the psychic warrior climbs to the tops of the trees in which surround the encampment.  Again, he is treated to a massive view of the night sky and the two moons which apparently share a phase exactly once a month.  Currently, they are both in "half phase" now.  In the eastern direction, looming far off, Zykovian spots the outline of a distant mountain range.  He does not, however, notice anything above the treeline in the other directions.

Zyrial decides the bird's name will be Myllir (mill-ER) which means "swift as the wind" in the catmen's tongue.  He observes closely that Alsavian is, what is primarily noted in nature, the "alpha male" of the small party of catmen.  He notices that most of the other felines do as he commands when he makes a gesture or appears to give an order.  There is one catman who seems to be somewhat insubordinate and generally unfriendly to you and your cousins, but Alsavian exerts some force of will or rank upon him and he reluctantly falls into place.  The ranger will also note the greeting methods of the catmen are somewhat unconventional.  It appears that, instead of clasping hands when greeting, they lightly stroke each other's faces with an upraised paw.  This greeting starts with the palm of the paw atop the forehead and gently strokes down towards the mouth and nose.  It is used by all the catmen.  Another strange (at least to civilized races of your land) behavior is the nature in which they keep clean.  Like other felines he has observed, Zyrial watches them bathe themselves with their tongues and help others with the tough spots.  There is little, if any, shame about this degree of intimacy, and as far as Zyrial can tell, there are currently no females with the party.

Ulysses' understanding of the language is moving much quicker than any of his cousins.  Through the use of his magic, the wizard and Alsavian speak for many hours about the history and conditions of his people, the Felin*.  Alsavian describes that they are only a small part of the entire race of Felin.  There are other tribes and races, and not all are friendly to his tribe, the _prennu mwenna_, or Black Arrow.  As far as he knows, the other tribes that live in this vast forest keep to their own parts, but these territories are somewhat disputed over.  His people are nomadic by nature, so small tribes are preferred rather than large tribes, to keep the entire group mobile in a moment's notice.  Alsavian, however, has a look of uncertainty when he learns of your people's objective to make a new home here.  He says that it is not for him to decide, but if the elves choose this forest then there will have to be fighting amongst some of the tribes, if not all of them, that are local to the area.  Alsavian warns Ulysses that it is dangerous ground to tread when speaking of using land already claim by blood right by the different tribes of Felin.  As far as the alliance is concerned, though, that is a decision for the chief to make and not he, although, again, he suspects the importance of location of the elven people will become a large part of any alliance agreement, even if it is with a common enemy in mind.

Ellar, you are successful (so it seems) at avoiding the eyes of the catmen, but there where a few times where you thought you had been caught when a few of the sentries began sniffing the air and moving your direction.  You are successful at contacting the others in the group. [ooc: I'd like to see more of that conversation played out] Also, a familiar bat lands next to you on a branch with a rolled up piece of parchment. 

[ooc: I thought I had posted the results of your invisible search for Ellar, but I checked and I must not have.  Due to his hidden nature and your invisibility, neither of you spot the other.  Btw, I'm SOOO glad someone finally asked what they were called...I was getting tired of typing "catmen" all the time...hehehe]

_*Pronounced (feelin') or the words "feel" and "in" spoken quickly._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2003)

Zyrial will spend time trying to learn the Felin's culture and history. Writing down everything he learns (Do they have a written language?) when not doing that he will be training Arrow and Myllir. 
[as an off comment I just wnt you to remember that when Zyrial climbs a tree he never climbs down but jumps off and feather falls to the ground. so the Felin have seen this as well.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses asks the zyrial, Zykovian & Felkhourn to pow wow with him a bit.  "Basically, cousins, I want to make two decisions here.  First, should Ellar remain hidden, or should he join us.  The second is what our story will be to Alsavian's leader.  I tend to think we should ask Ellar to join us, telling Alsavian of his presense as a gesture of good faith.  I guess I've already basically told Alsavian what our goals are, but do you guys have anything else to add to what I communicate to their leader?  I"ll go ahead & use my amulet to communicate with the Queen."

Ulysses will then send a message to the Queen.  "Your Majesty, my Aunt.  We are safe here in this new world.  The water, air & food seem safe for us.  The natural world would be a good one for us to establish a home.  Currently, the area we have explored is claimed by a race of catmen, called the Felin.  We are currently traveling to meet the leader of one tribe, called Prennu Mwena.  We will explore the possibility of establishing friendly relations with them.  The only other large race we have encountered is Dire wolves."


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

Zykovian will not utulize the missive to the Felin if it disturbs them so.  He will continue to learn their language and customs both with the catmen and with _Missives_ with Ulysses.

In conversation with Ulysses and his cousins, Zykovian mentions, "I have seen a mountain range in the distance east but no other landmarks of note.  The twin moons of this world are intriguing as well."

"I believe that having Ellar with us would be in the best interest of our negotiations.  Were something to go awry, having Ellar on the outside does not offset the potential diplomatic faux paus that his discovery would entail." Zykovian observes.

"As to your conversations with their chief, I would prefer that we all have the ability to speak with them, either though telepathy or _Tongues_.  In that way we could all help if some different turn in the negotiations takes place.  Perhaps we could request an item from the Queen of some sort in order to make that possible."

"If it is not, however, I would be interested in their conflict with the dire wolves.  I'm curious if they are intelligent - their tactics in the conflict appeared as such.  And if they are intelligence, what is their side of the story of the conflict with the Felin.  This topic most likely could not be broached with the chief but with perhaps others of the Felin."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"Cousins, I realize I can actually cast the Tongues spell on anyone, even a Felin, if they would permit it.  I get three such spells a day.  When it comes time to actually negotiate with their chief, would one of you like the spell cast upon you?  I have no skills in negotiation.  Perhaps one of you would be a better choice as spokesman."

"I will ask Alsavian for more info on the dire wolves at the next opportunity, as well as if he knows of other intelligent races in the area."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 26, 2003)

Felkhourn will continue her roll as a scout and hunter for the party for the moment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2003)

"Ulysses cousin, I would like that greatly. As the only direct heir to the throne here I should be involved in the talks." Zyrial will also let it be known that he thinks Ellar should make his appearance known.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 27, 2003)

Through the _message_ spell:

"Very well, I shall reveal myself. How shall we bring it about? Should we just admit I've been following them as a member of the party, and you've been lying to them?"

"I suggest this. Since you've already told them we're a scout delegation from another world, and they haven't seen you report back, we can pretend I was sent to find you, as your superiors had thought you had lost contact. I saw you in the company of the Felin, and not knowing whether you had a friendly relationship or not, I chose to follow you. It's possible they already know there is another elf following the main group. In any case, at that point I contacted you using magic - there's no point hiding that - and we had this conversation, upon which time I chose to reveal myself, having been reassured."

"Also, we do need to report back as it is."

Ellar will prepare the spells he was using previously. (posted above)


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

"Well, that is very close to the truth.  So close, in fact, it is my opinion that we simply use the truth," Zykovian suggested.  "Based on my observations of them so far, I find it hard to believe that they don't know that Ellar has been tracking us.  It seems to me that they use scent as a sense much more than we do.  As such, perhaps we should just be honest.  As always, however, I will abide by any decision my cousins make."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"I agree with Zykovian.  Let's stick with the truth unless we have a compelling reason not to.  It will keep us from getting trapped in lies.  Also, I'm a bad lier, so I'd like to avoid getting started with it.  If it's OK with everyone, I'll just tell Alsavian that one of our number was not with us at the initial encounter & has been tracking us ever since.  We've now decided that the Felin are not hostile, so we'd like him to join us.  In fact, let me go ahead & cast my next tongues spell on Zyrial & let you tell him.  I would avoid telling him you're heir to the throne, though.  Just stick to the truth that we're high ranking ambasadors."


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 27, 2003)

"All right, but don't use the words 'have decided you are not hostile.' That sounds like we're examining them like bugs, and furthermore, you already knew that from the start when they offered to take you to their chieftain and they fought off the dire wolves."


----------



## Arknath (Mar 30, 2003)

As Ellar approaches the camp, there is little commotion regarding him.  When Alsavian hears about the elf's deception, he forms what can only be a smile on his cat-like face.

"We were wondering when you were going to tell us about your friend," he chuckles to Ulysses after the fact, "We never saw him, but we caught scent of him several times."  

It seems to you that Ellar joining the group is taken very well and Alsavian seems to agree with the "reserve" action a little quicker than you think.  It would be reasonable to believe that he understands and knows the tactic well.

Another week will go by and the travel will become much easier as the trees thin out a great deal and become thicker and more sturdy.  Zyrial will begin to understand some of the Felin's words and grammatical structure, but mastering the language, he realizes, will take much more than a few weeks of listening.  Even with help from Ulysses and his magic, Zyrial will find it hard to remember the extensive vocabulary and subtle inflictions of the language.

Much of the culture he is able to understand and record is familiar to him.  Some of the Felin travelling with them inform him that the women of their society travel out to hunt as often as the men do, just that this troup happened to be all male.  He will become dreamy-eyed when talking about the women and tell you that there is no creature more beautiful than a Felin woman in all the world.

Ulysses will send the message to an anxious queen.  "A job well done, my nephew.  Have you any need of further assistance?  How quickly can you establish and secure an area for a base camp?  Dire wolves you say? Is it such a problem that we will need to send more battle-ready elves to your aid?"  The queen is eager to learn about all that you have seen.  It is clear that she wishes to leave the wore-torn land that she now inhabits, but tries to keep an air of dignity and regalness about her.  It is obvious to Ulysses, however, that there is a bit of girlish excitement in her voice.  THAT is a rarity for the queen who is usually emotionless.

At the end of your journey you reach a large village in the forest.  The ground is littered with large tents stretched with some sort of animal skin and painted with colors and signs that signify some sort of written language.  You are taken through the village, past hundreds of Felin men and women - some of which look at you with a great sense of hate and anger - until you are brought before the largest tent you have seen yet.  Alsavian will instruct you to wait here and bow when you see the chief, for your own safety.

The Felin strides into the large tent, past two very large and thickly muscled Felin warriors who lean on the great axes that they have by there side...

[ooc: pause for any actions or words exchanged...if none, let me know in the OOC thread]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses will try top catch Alsavian before he goes into the tent.  He would like to ask if it would be permissible to cast a spell after entering the tent.  (that would be a tongues spell).  If Alsavian says 'No' or if he doesn't catch him, Ulysses will go ahead & cast tongues spells on Zyrial & himself.  Otherwise, he'll wait until the last moment in order to have the spell cover as much conversation as possible.  Either way, he'll have one tongues spell left.  He will also cast a Prestidigitation spell on Zyrial to clean him up & make him smell better.  Ulysses will gladly surrender his weapons if asked.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 31, 2003)

Felkhourn will examine the Felin women and their habits while she waits outside the tent. She also wonders how good of hunters they are and what her people can learn from these people if they decide to migrate to this world. She remains in thought until they are summoned into the tent or approached.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2003)

Zykovian will cast Animal Affinity - Charisma, Animal Affinity - Dexterity before entering the camp itself.  Zykovian will meet the gazes and angry stares of those within the camp with no outward emotion, but he will not look down from the gazes or avoid the gazes.  

When at the main tent, Zykovian will bow as etiquette dictates (i.e. he will bow as the others do).


----------



## Arknath (Apr 3, 2003)

Alsavian will turn to face Ulysses and Zyrial as he puts his forepaw on the tent flap.

"Cast your spells now," he says softly, "the chief does not trust to magic unless it is from his own shaman."

He looks to Zyrial with a stone-faced expression, "Do not greet the chief in such a way," he says softly, but sternly, "it is a greeting used between close friends in our land."

He turns and disappears into the tent.

Felkhourn is proud to see the women walking and talking with the men of the Felin. Some carrying weapons, others partaking of chores to help with survival.  Felkhourn does draw the eyes of several male Felin, however, as they have never seen a female elf up close before.

Zykovian's gaze is caught by many a Felin warrior - a few of which are women - all of whom do not relinquish their stares.  At best, Zykovian can determine that the stare is used to test one's will and force of personality.  A few times he feels as if he will waiver, but with his focused sense of self he is able to hold out and does not draw away once.

Alsavian returns out of the tent and steps aside, holding the flap out wide.  He speaks, "Visitors from another land, I give to you the chieftain of _prennu mwenna_, Illsomi the Mighty."  At this proclomation, two large creatures step out of the tent in front of you.  The first is by far the largest Felin you've seen so far.  He stands nearly seven feet tall and appears to be a great warrior, as the sword near his side will tell you.  He wears a suit of armor that appears to be made of some strong, wood-like material, yet has magical properties.  He is wearing a ceremonial headdress that appears to be what you might recognize as a lion-skin rug back in the palace at home.

The other creature is not so formidable in appearance, but you are quite aware by this time in your lives that books are not judged on outward appearance.  The creature is altogether different from the rest of the tribe, you realize, and you marvel at the sight of it.  It appears to be a tiger standing on two legs, much like the Felin you've been travelling with resemble panthers on two legs, and it carries a small wooden rod with many feathers and trinkets hanging from it.  The tiger wears nothing save for a loin cloth and a headdress of flowers and wild plants that wreath its head.  From the shape of the body and your knowledge of the panther Felin women, you would assume that this is a male of the species.

The Chief looks you each over in turn, regarding Felkhourn in a most curious fashion, and then speaks in a low, breathy, rumbling voice, "Alsavian has told me of your arrival.  What is it you seek?"

He looks back at the tiger and speaks in a slightly altercated tongue of Felin, but those whom have the _tongues_ spell active can understand it.  "These do not appear to be elves of the woods but keep your guard up, they may yet have foul intentions."


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

Zykovian is impressed by the size and trappings of the chief of the Felin in this tribe.  He will bow to the chief to show his respect for the chief's position and rank.

_To bad I gave anyway to the others my small use of telepathy, it would be fun to go 'boo' in his head to see his reaction._ Zykovian silently wished the negotiators well.  He kept his eyes open for possible trouble, but kept his body relaxed.  _This ought to be interesting._


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 3, 2003)

Felkhourn will remain quiet, especially since some of the Felin are catching their eyes on her. She will let those better at speaking to reply. In the meantime, Felkhourn will try to look strong and confident to the Felin, though not to look offending.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses will bow politely at the chief.

Ulysses will glance at Zyrial, allowing him to speak first if he is so inclined.  He will not pause long, though, if Zyrial does not speak, he will.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 4, 2003)

Zyrial will aproach the chief and bow as is his custom. "Salutations. I am honored that you would meet with us Cheif of the Felin. I am Zyrial D'Lur, Son of King Koreth. My cousins and I have traveled here to start a new life. We were led to believe that this land was uninhabited. Thankfuly we met Alsavian and his hunting party or those Dire Wolves would have slaughtered us. You mentioned 'elves of the woods' Are there Elves here?"


----------



## Arknath (Apr 10, 2003)

The chieftain looks at you suspiciously when you regard something he believed to be in a language you did not understand.

"There are elves in these woods," he replies cautiously, "but you do not appear of their kind.  You are too..." he pauses and searches for the correct words, "small in stature."

He nods in the direction of Alsavian.  "He is a good commander and warrior.  He told me one of your men healed some of our warriors who were wounded by the wolves.  You have my thanks."

"Do you wish to live here," he asks bluntly, "our forest is large, but you will find it tough to create a home around its many inhabitants." Looking around, the Felin chieftain asks, "Where is your king? Is he present?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

_Well, at least he's direct,_ Zykovian thought.  Zykovian spent most of his time during the conversations watching the other Felin around the chief to gauge their reactions to what he says or what Zyrial and Ulysses say.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 12, 2003)

"Good Chief, My father the King and My mohter the Queen await us back where we come from. I can arrange a meeting if you so wish." Zyrial looks at  Alsavian and knods, "Yes. Alsavian is a good friend and a credit to your people. We would not have survived so easily with out the aid of him and the rest of the hunting party. I have many questions about these "Tall Elves" but for now wish to learn about your people. and I'm sure you have questions about ours."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 14, 2003)

When the conversation takes a pause, Ulysses will put in, "Sir.  Are you saying it would be OK for us to set up a camp in these woods?  Are there other foes we would face other than the dire wolves?  Do you have another suggestion as to where we might start a settlement?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

[OOC: Hi guys. sorry to disappear but I was in the hospital]

Zyrial listens eagerly to the responce to his cousin's questions.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 21, 2003)

[ooc: really sorry guys...real life stinks]

The chief looks at Ulysses in a concerned, suspicious way.

"I am sure your people could find other lands to dwell in besides these." He pauses glaring at the elf in a sort of threatening manner.

Lingering a bit on the face of Ulysses, the chief turns his attention to Zyrial and requests that a meeting be set up with his parents.  "As for the elves," he begins, "the only information you require is that they are wild and extremely dangerous."

"How soon can you arrange a meeting with the royal family?" he growls, now seeming in some foul mood.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"It will take us a little time to communicate with our home.  We are greatful for your time & consideration, sir.  Perhaps we can work out the details with your secretary or cheif of staff over the next few hours."

OOC:  of course real life stinks (or is comparatively boring at least), that's why we're all here!  : )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2003)

Zyrial looks at his cousin thinking _They will never understand what he just said._ "Chief I appologise for my cousin's rudeness. We have different ways and I think he may have spoken out of ignorance. We would not wish to take lands away from you and your tribes. But somewhere where we could be in contact with your people would make sense. We have much to trade. Take for example, this pouch." Zyrial pulls his bag of tricks from his waist, "This bag holds special creatures that can defend you for short periods of time." He pulls out a badger and tells it not to attack. He picks it up and puts it back in the pouch. "Here, I gift this to our most honorable and gracious friend." He hands the bag to the Chief. "I will explain how to use it at your leasure great sir."
Zyrial hopes this will deter the Chief from any further anger.


----------



## Arknath (May 12, 2003)

[ooc: ok, sorry AGAIN guys. I've got several offers on the table so hopefully this crisis of employment will soon be overcome and I can start posting on a regular basis]

The chief looks at the bag cautiously and glances back to the tiger in an inquisitive way.  The tiger slowly nods his head and the chief accepts the gift, although still suspicious of it.

"You show no love of material goods," he says slowly.  "We respect this.  A meeting with your mother and father would please me and be beneficial for both our people."

As the chief is saying these words, the entire village seems to go quiet.  Looking around only slightly you realize that the citizens have stopped what they are doing and have been listening to your conversation with the chief.

"Tell them to come and we shall have a feast in their honor.  I would know the names of your sire and dame.  I am Chief Gilrias.  I invite you to stay as our guest until more has been decided."

If no argument/questions are forthcoming, Gilrias will instruct Alsavian to settle you in with families that have been deemed worthy of honored guests and he nods to you slightly before returning to his tent.


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2003)

Ulysses will attempt to gather the group together that evening at some convienent time to discuss events.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 12, 2003)

"You have my thanks Good Chief Gilrias. My parents names are King Koreth and Queen Anoria. They will be as honored to meet you as I am." Zyrial says. Eventualy the meeting is over and Zyrial and his Falcons are reunited. He spends as much time with his companions as he can before the feast. Her will talk to Ulysses and ask that he relay a message to the rest of the expedition team to watch what they eat and drink as we don't know what they eat that might be dangerous to us. Just like on our home world Catnip is good for cats but eaten my elves and humans is can cause sickness and even death. 
Zyrial will alert Alsavian to the posibility that we might look at the food before we eat just like during the trip from the woods where we were attacked by the wolves.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Zykovian is slightly suspicious of the chief's intentions and will be on guard.  The felin have shown that they have excellent hearing and do not reveal readily all that they know or are aware of.  He feels that they should be very guarded in their actions and what they say in private.

Zykovian will express his concerns either through writing and/or missives.


----------



## Arknath (May 20, 2003)

[ooc: were you guys waiting on me for something?]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *[ooc: were you guys waiting on me for something?] *



Yeah.. I was expecting the others to post and then you to say the party had happened and it was the next day.


----------



## Arknath (May 20, 2003)

[ooc: oh...LOL...I was waiting on you guys to meet up and have discussions about what to do and then to contact the king and queen to tell them what had happened.  So I take it everyone is ready for the next day then?]


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

[OOC: I was waiting on the reactions and conclusions of the others.  Maybe we should let them know we're up and running again.  Where do we stand xps. wise while I'm in full OOC mode?]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2003)

[OOC: I'm eady for morning. But Zyrial will see if any of the cat people get frisky at the party. notice I said people. Zyrial would not have a problem either way. ]


----------



## Arknath (May 20, 2003)

The conversation with your parents is an eager one on their end.  Again, for your stone-faced queen, it is an unusual sight.  Your king, on the other hand is eager to see the new land in which you have ventured.  Some of you remember the look of longing on his face as he assisted the queen on presiding over the ceremony to send you off to the new world. Rumor was that King Koreth desired to go along with the first group, but logic (and the queen) prevailed in convincing him otherwise.

A royally splendid regiment of elven warriors arrived just on the outskirts of the felin camp hours after the initial communication was relayed to their majesties.  Conversing with the individual soldiers would inform you that there was one regiment always ready to enter the portal should any distress call come from you or your travelling companions.  These soldiers awaited in shifts and most were disappointed when the call did not come.

The king and queen arrived amidst an entorouge of elves: priests, druids, personal handmaidens and courtiers.  The royal family new well the effect of first impressions and they surpassed every expectation you might have had regarding their communication of intents towards the felin people.  Chief Gilrias was overwhelmed at the splendor and grandeur of the elven people.  So much in fact that he literally stood with mouth agape as the royal procession walked right up to his humble hut and presented themselves to him.

Queen Anoria bore a gift from the elven people to that of the _mwenna_ tribe.  The queen moved in front of the great chieftain and presented him with an ornate carpet that demonstrated elven crafsmanship to the extreme.  When the chief looked at the gift in wonder, the queen politely (using Zyrial as a translator) instructed the chief to unroll the carpet on the ground and to stand on it.  When he did, the carpet lifted off the ground at a gentle speed, earning gasps from the felin onlookers.  The chief's wide-eyed expression told Anoria that the chief was not accustomed to such magics, and the chief muttered a broken "thank you" in common.

The evening went as well as could be expected. Elven bards and dancers performed long into the night for thier more than gracious hosts.  There was plenty to eat and drink for all.  The elves had brought their finest wines and delicacies for their new friends in this strange lands.  Sweet meats, pastries and tropical fruits grown only in elven groves were presented to the felin with many smiles and returns for second helpings.  The evening went very well.

Zyrial, Zykovian, Ulysses, Ellar and Felkhourn were hailed as heros and saviors of the elven race.  They were honored by elf and felin alike and did not want for company that night.  The felin proved to be quite festive as they delivered some equally harrying tales of adventure and life out in the deep forests of this land they called home.  Both felin men and women were not beyond sharing the evening with a newfound elven partner should they share a common interest  or attraction.  It was truly a party of epic preportions.

[next day: Character actions for the following morning, please]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 24, 2003)

As the sun rose in the morning The Felin are treated to a sight that The elves have gotten used to. Zyrial in nothing but a loin cloth and leaping from the highest treetop (his ring of featherfall) while Arrow tries to catch prey out of Zryial's hand. The new raptor Myllir tries it's best to catch it as well but his training was only just beginning and he was not used to Zyrial's motions.


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses had strong misgivings about bringing the king & queen here, but it seems to have gone well.  He's on guard the whole time.  If any of the female felin seem interested in him, who also is interesting to him, he will try to slip off with her.  (I assume this wouldn't be too frowned upon by the elves, otherwise he will refrain.  He will not go to undue lengths to conceal this activity, though neither will he make a point of it.)


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

*Zykovian*

Zykovian enjoyed the festivities with the rest of his family, though he was somewhat reserved until late in the evening.  Staying to the fringes and observing the felin, Zykovian tried to get some sense that trouble was possible.  He didn't fully trust the felin yet, feeling they were holding back information about the forest or themselves.

Finally, after many hours of trepidation, Zykovian finally realized he was missing out on an outstanding party.  Thereafter, Zykovian jumped in with both feet, so to speak.  Drinking, carousing, and entertaining were the order of business as Zykovian more than made up for missing the initial hours of the celebration.  Quiet whispers, tender touches and other things best left unsaid in general company took up the remainder of his morning.

Zykovian rose quite late in the morning (at least for himself) and was seen apologizing to his companions of the evening as he made his way out of the tent.  His eyes scanned the camp, alert and questioning as he stretched and limbered up from his evening.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2003)

Zyrial lands with a light thud in front of Zykovian. "Well met and good morning." He says wipeing the sweat from himself. What is the order for today I wonder?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

"I would think that we would prepare ourselves and await the pleasure of the King or Queen.  I'm certain that our task is not yet complete," Zykovian replied.  "I also anticipate that my healing abilities may be called upon this morning after the heavy drinking of last eve."


----------



## Arknath (Jun 14, 2003)

Indeed the king and queen request your presence at their camp for breakfast shortly after dawn.  Memories and firmented fruit still run through your mind and make the morning sun just a bit brighter.  

After dressing in proper courtly attire, you approach the tent which houses the royalty and breathe a much needed sigh of relief.  Through some magic or some such the inside of the tent has been made to look like a familiar room in the castle back home.  You all recognize this as the lounge of which your king and queen never graced with their presence.  Still, the smell, the feel, and the look, remind you of that which you left behind, and your reason for going forward.

King Koreth bids you sit on soft velvet couches which surround him and his wife in a small semi-circle.  He bids you to tell him of your findings and adventures here as well as anything else important.  They both listen intently, even the stone-faced queen.  They interrupt you often and ask questions of your journey at different points.  They are much intrigued, but appear cautious of the felin and the news that chief Gilrias is at war with dire wolves.  

Overall, though, they are not interested in local politics and press you to get on with the inhabitability of the plane.  They smile broadly (both of them) when your report is positively directed.  After a grilling three hours, they thank you all (Ulysses, Zykovian, Zyrial, Felkhourn, and Ellar) for your hard work and that they will call upon you again shortly.

You spend many more days amongst the felin and your own kind, getting to know the catpeople quite well.  You are able to trade goods and learn some of the language and customs that were forbidden to you as someone not declared an ally of the tribe (which by the way was a part of the ceremony that took place into the evening, which none of you were present for).

Four days after the party, you are summoned to the king and queen once more...they have another task for you.

[ooc: anything you guys want to do during the four days?]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 14, 2003)

Zyrial will spend the 4 days scouting the land getting to know it as well as he can. He will also ask the Chief more information about the Elves who live here and why there is a war between the two peoples.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Zykovian will try and learn the language as well as any information about others [elves, the wolves, etc.] that the felin have encountered within their domain.  An interesting topic would also be how the tribe operates with the other 'tribes' of felin.

Zykovian's nights are spent partying when he is able and learning of the customs and abilities of the felin.  He is on guard for signs of something unusual or out of place (both day and night) as he is confident that the felin know more than they were telling.  But that doesn't stop him from enjoying himself (and the felin) while he is here.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2003)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses, ever the scholar ,spends most of his time researching the history & geography of the planet, as much as possible.  Feeling friendly with the Felin, now, he will also hang out and go most anywhere where he is invited.


----------



## Arknath (Jun 20, 2003)

The chief is not at all hesitant to tell you that the elves of this land are trespassers and thieves.  They came here long after his people had established their rule over the forest and the elves have taken bits and pieces of their land over the last decade.  It seems that there is a little more to the story from what he is telling you, but you are inclined to believe him from his straightforward manner of speaking.  

Zyrial gets to know the land surrounding the tribal camp very well, and finds that the flora and fauna of the place is much like that of forests in his homeland.  Some of the felin will express interest in his hunting skills and ask to accompany or be accompanied by the young elf.

Zykovian discovers that the felin are more like their feline ancestors than any bipedal creature he has seen.  Their games are games of agility and precision as opposed to strength and brute force.  Very few of their games rely on high intelligence or teach the felin any cognative abilities, but the end result is a more physically fit and dexterous tribe.  They are extremely proficient in leaping from one spot to another and they can climb trees in half the time it takes an elf of great skill.  It is also discovered that they are excellent at short distance running, but any lengthy trek is best spread out among several hours.

From what he gathers about other tribes of felin, they are generally on indifferent terms.  Each tribe is made up of one specieis of felin (panther, tiger, lion, jaguar, and cheetah as best as you can gather) and each species has their strengths and weaknesses.  However, they are all very territorial and each has claimed a section of land for their tribe.  While the land in which they live is finite, the tribes practice a nomadic lifestyle, moving from one edge of their claim to the other when the time comes.  These claims, or "tribal grounds" as they are called, can be several acres to many miles long, depending on the strength of the tribe.

Zykovian again finds out their distaste for the local elven population as they are a trheat to the entire area and could very easily upset the delicate balance that the tribes have agreed to live by.  Wolves, however, are a different story.  Wolves, coyotes, hyena, etc. are sworn enemies of the felin.  You hear mention of a race known as the Caanids (which are said to be powerful and magical creatures).  The felin do not encounter them much, but when they do, the relations are tense between the two species.  Admittedly, the skirmishes between felin and caanid that you are told about have undoubtedly been one sided conflicts, one side vastly overpowering the other.

Ulysses discovers that this land has little written history and hardly any maps to speak of.  At his best guess, the felin have never travelled more than 100 miles in any direction from their location, and all of that is forested land.  This comes as a shock to the young elf who has never seen an uninterrupted spanse of land that wide or long before.  In his homeland, the forests have been raped of wood and green to fuel wars and warriors.  However, since the tribe has no desire (or need) to seek lands outside their own, there is little known about the world beyond the boundaries of the tribal grounds.

[ooc: another post coming, just wanted to inform on IC actions]


----------



## Arknath (Jun 24, 2003)

King Koreth bids you to sit at the table with the queen and himself. He speaks to you of what they have decided should be your next move.

"My noble children," he begins eagerly, "you have made the queen and I very proud of you and have performed a great service to your people.  This will forever put you in the halls of our most revered kindred and you will be honored for generations to come." The queen nods silently beside him.

"However, we have something else that you must do now, since you have proven yourselves to us and the kingdom." she says quickly. "As you know, the forest life does not suit our people, and it is the mountainous area we seek. We have located a range far off to the east.  We need your bravery and courage to scan the land ahead of us so that we may leave this warring clan to their own methods.  You will be a scout team in front of 300 elven warriors and their support units.  The total amount will be over 450 elves that will rely on your findings for survival."

The king looks at his wife for a brief moment and turns to speak again to you, "We will be returning home to prepare our people for arrival here.  You will still have your communication devices and they will work as discussed."

"If you have no questions, then you may begin your preparation." the queen says as she looks at you expectantly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2003)

"As always I'm honored to help our people. I have one request. I gifted my Bag of Tricks to the Chief inorder to help negotiations. My I get another?" Zyrial asked.


----------



## Arknath (Jun 24, 2003)

Anoria nods slightly. "Your negotiations and diplomacy with the felin chief have been most helpful in our coming and gaining a foothold here.  It shall be replaced before your departure."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 25, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"Ah, I am honored to be able to continue my service.  And I do truely desire to continue the exploration of this beautiful land.  These felin, for all their virtues, are not a learned lot, and we still know virtually nothing about the lands beyond the forest.  I will bring map-making equipment and do my best."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

"I am very interested in finding the 'elves' of this land. What should be our protocol when we meet them?" Zyrial asked his parents.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

Zykovian looks to his cousins for any additional questions, having none of his own currently.  He mind was occupied with thoughts of how a regiment of 450 + elves wouldn't attract attention.  As part of the scout team, Zykovian was comfortable in his abilities and those of his kin.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 3, 2003)

Anoria regards Zyrial as she speaks, "Your protocol is to be diplomatic and action is only to be taken in the face of no other choice."  As she waits a few more moments and sees that there are no further questions coming from the group, she turns and bids a handmaiden to fetch 'the others'.

After a few moments of idle speech, three other elves dressed and packed for the road, approach the clearing where the meeting is being held.

"Zyrial, Zykovian, Ulysses you may recognize your cousins, Hanilee, Eldavyn, and Jalenne.  They are to accompany you on your journey and to carry with them the tenets of both the Keytenyian and Qalliquin faiths.  I trust you will get along famously and will all have much to discuss along your way."

After the introductions are made, she asks one more soldier to step forward.  He is dressed in the green and gold armor of House D'Lur and is carrying a magnificent spear that appears to be in use only for ceremonial purposes, as a lack of scratches and scars are present.

"This is Captain Millur Ensuin.  He is in charge of the over 450 elven soldiers that you will be moving ahead of.  He reports directly to me and you are to inform him of danger, natural obstacles, and any threat that might cause delay in the force's movement." The queen remarks casually.  She seems at her best when she's behaving like a general on a battlefield.

In a quick flourish that dips his spearhead to the forest floor, Captain Ensuin bows and pays his respects to the scout team. "I am honored to be here with the most famous pioneers of our people.  If your courage is what I hear, then I have all confidence that you will aid our cause."

The queen bids the captain to get the soldiers ready and turns to you all. "I would not send my children into a new world without the proper equipment, nor will I do the same to you.  As Eldavyn, Hanilee and Jalenne have already partaken of this gift, I will give you the same opportunity." She walks over to an elf dressed in fine purple leathers.  The leathers are adorned with shining silver buttons and buckles and the streak of red hair in his silver-blond hair tells you he is among the royal arcane known as the Ruby Magi.

The queen lays a thin, delicate hand upon the elf's shoulder, "High Transmuter Sallinon shall each add a minor enchantment to one item that you see fit.  This should hold you until I can have proper new equipment made for you."

With a slight nod, she leaves you with the High Transmuter to talk of magic.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"You do us a great honor, Sallinon.  Perhaps you could enchant my boots for speed and leaping?  Or do you have another suggestion that would be of assistance to a fellow spell caster?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Zyrial waits for his turn speaking to the Mage. "If you could could you further enchant my Scimitar? Also Mother said some one whould replace my bag of Tricks. Would that be you?"


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 6, 2003)

*Eldavyan*

Eldavyan sits atop Shyl, his warhorse companion blanketed in chain barding, resplendent in his sparkling banded mail.  His green traveling cloak flutters softly in the slight breeze as he patiently waits for the interactions between the High Transmuter and his party to finish.  In the meantime, he scans the alien world around him, taking in the surroundings so that he might gain the advantage against any native enemy that may pose as a threat.

He is hiding his pain well, for his mere presence commands respect and authority.  His strange, chiseled facial features belie his immense charisma and he shows no fear of the new land or anything in it.

A fine heavy mace hangs by his left hip an even more splendid steel shield rests comfortably on his back, covering his traveling bag.  A fine long bow is also slung over his back with three quivers full of arrows on his right hip.

He reaches out a calloused hand to give Shyl a comforting pet on her neck.  "Qallique be praised," he says softly to her.  "The _tyrnadors_ are gone."


----------



## Arknath (Jul 7, 2003)

Sallinon looks to Ulysses. "For what you shall be doing, good mage, your suggestion seems most prudent, even if not wizardly." He gives a slight wink and asks for the boots. "It shall take me a day or two to enchant them."

To Zyrial, "Aye, young Prince, I can do just that.  Did you have a specific enchantment in mind?" [ooc: please keep it to an additional +1, ability or enhancement - doesn't matter which].

Sallinon looks to Zykovian, "Is there anything I can do for you, young elf?"


----------



## Tylette1 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Hanilee*

Hanilee surveys her surroundings as she is presented to her cousins.   She turns to her queen and bows deeply.  "Your will be done, my queen.  May Keytenye bless this mission."


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2003)

Zykovian nodded to Sallinon in greeting and answered, "Either something with which to enhance my dexterity or perhaps adding a keen edge to my rapier's blade would be excellent choices in my opinion - but I would be happy with whatever you could provide."

_[OOC: would prefer the keen added to the blade]_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Zyrial thinks fopr a moment and says "If you could make my Scimitar flame like a brand I would be most greatful." (ie make it flaming.)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 8, 2003)

Sallinon laughs a bit.  "Given enough time, young masters, I could create weapons and other things of power that would invoke such awe upon you that your lifespan might shorten by a century or more!"

He looks at the weapons and various items presented to him for enchantment.  He sighs, "Such wonders I could work with these beautiful creations, but alas, you are to leave in two days.  I will do as you ask." He gives you all a warm smile.  "Maybe in fairer times I could create such things as I am able for you."

He takes Zykovian's rapier and Zyrial's scimitar and bows a slight bow.  "May your hearts find their way in the shadows of the moon." he says in a tradditional elf farewell.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2003)

"Perhaps we will forge our way to the fairer times once again," Zykovian offered, uncharacteristically nostalgic for the moment, but the moment passed.  "Will we need to bring other weapons or will the enchantments be completed before we set off?"


----------



## Arknath (Jul 9, 2003)

"Nay, there should be no need to procure new weapons," he says over his shoulder, "there are many of us and we should be able to perform the enchantment quickly."

[ooc: unless anyone has anything they'd like to do, we can skip ahead two days from now...of course, role playing the new characters into the game is always encouraged.]


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 9, 2003)

Eldavyan will wait for the High Transmuter to part company before he heels Shyl into motion, approaching Zykovian.

"Salutations, cousin," he says, after dismounting Shyl.  "I am pleased to see you again and to find you unhurt from your travels.  

"Your well-being intimates that this alien world is not as dangerous as I had first perceived.  I find myself eager to hear your tales of this land over a prepared meal and a light wine.  Spare my ears nothing, for I wish to know every detail if I am to strive toward the good of our people."

As always, Eldavyan leads the conversation with a beaming smile on his bland, square face.  While his gleeful emotions are exaggerated in this time of despair, no one could be the wiser of his true sorrow; pain has fled his eyes and his smile.  

_All for the good of the Kingdom,_ he reminds himself.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 9, 2003)

"Cousin. This world is very dangerous. Mark my words If you hear the howl of wolves run for the trees." Zyrial says


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 9, 2003)

*Hmm*

"Truly?" he inquiries incredulously.  "Are they fiendish manifestations of the natural beast?  I pray that be the case, for if we must be wary of mere beasts of nature we are in dire straights indeed.  Shyl and I will remain watchful and shall leave none behind.  I intend to be first on the battle ground and last to depart."

_If that means my death,_ he thinks, _then so be it.  Fhirya shall be with me in the end-- !  She worships no deity!  Her soul will be lost!_  Eldavyan visibly flinches at the realization and is almost overcome with urgency to speak with his love.  His mind is a tumult of thought process, yet his body remains as featureless as chthonic rock.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

Jalenne walks up to the man on the horse, smoothly and gracefully, and spoke in a soft voice.  "It is said that fools rush in.  If that is the case, and you are indeed a fool, then glad I am to be in the company of fools."  The young, apparently unarmoured woman smiles at the others.  "If only I could travel with such 'fools' as this more often, instead of the cowardly ones I used to work with."

As she finishes she reaches up and adjusts the golden bracelet holding her Long black hair in its ponytail, as if checking something


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 9, 2003)

Uncertain if her words were compliment or insult, Eldavyan stoically retorts, "Aye that is oft said.  Less commonly known wise words were once uttered, saying, 'True peace comes from understanding the self'.  It is a philosophy by which I attempt to live my life.

"In knowing my commitment to the group during battle, I only ask one thing.  Please do not abuse my vow and flee if the situation calls for retreat.  Intrinsically, each and every one of you have the potential of holding my life, and Shyl's, in your hands when battles turn sour.  Please keep this in mind, that is all I ask of you.

"Is there anything else I should know?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

"Just one thing that I know of.. If you hear someone say 'DUCK' from behind you, then duck.  And do not worry about fleeing, I would never leave companions to face an enemy by themselves... well, sometimes I appear to, but if you ever see me moving away, it is only to get a better shot." She grins at him.  

"And what of the rest of you?  I confess it's been far too long since I've spoken with you, what with being off adventuring and all.  How have you been faring in these times?"


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 9, 2003)

Eldavyan smiles, "It is a noble quality to not flee battle, but in some instances retreat is the most intelligent option.  It is during these times that I declare responsibility for extracting party members."  He pats Shyl's neck solidly.  "No offense, but she can run faster and haul more elves than any of us."

No comment forth-coming, he turns his gaze toward the rest of the party, who seem uncharacterisically quiet.


----------



## Tylette1 (Jul 10, 2003)

Hanilee looks around.   "I have been in service to Keytenye and to the queen for 120 years.   I'll not run in the face of danger, especially if someone is being left behind.  I could not leave someone without the healing powers of Keytenye."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

"Feh! Little sister, Fools often get themselves killed for no reason other then vows. The wolves I'm refering to are a Pack of Dire wolves with a very intellegent look in thier eyes. I was there when they ripped the Felin and the original scouting party nearly to shreads." Zyrial remarks. "Vows to your people are a good thing, don't misunderstand what I'm saying. I just want you to not engage them if you don't have to."


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

Zykovian nodded in greeting to his companions, both old and new.  He wondered who was going to officially be part of the scouting party.  It appeared that Zyrial, himself, and Ulysses would be joined by Eldavyan, Hanilee, and Jalenne.  

A somewhat more combat heavy group - acceptable, but Zykovian was uncertain of the magical firepower of his companions.  Being a psion himself - and more of a warrior psion, Zykovian didn't have the offensive powers to deal with mystical threats.

"I was going to talk with a couple of the felin, see if they might be interested in escorting us to the edge of their territory.  If not, perhaps we can get some information from them on what may lie ahead," Zykovian offered.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 10, 2003)

Eldavyan smiles at Zyrial, but then directs his gaze to Zykovian as he speaks.  Furrowing his brow in confusion, the paladin bespeaks his state, "Felin?  Who--or what--are they?  You refer to them as allies and I take relief in that.  The queen, in our brief meeting, informed us all of a native we've come to know as an ally, I can only assume these to be the Felin.

"Perhaps, if we met with their cheiftan, once again, we could present a gift to him in exchange for Felin escort," surmises Eldavyan.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"Very please to see you again cousins.  Getting advice from the Felin would before setting off is unquestionable.  We need not go so high as their chieften, probably, I'll ask our friend Alsavian. One must know their language for best effect, of course.  Their guides might be as much a hindrence as a help, knowing not so much outside their immediate territory and not being friendly with the other tribes in the area.

"We should all be ready to travel lightly and swiftly.  I wonder if everyone should get a horse."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

Vadicus said:
			
		

> *"Perhaps, if we met with their cheiftan, once again, we could present a gift to him in exchange for Felin escort," surmises Eldavyan. *



"I think we should go this alone. If we come across any more tribes it is best not to have an escort that might be an enemy of the newly met race." Zyrial said. "I have spent as much time as I could researching and searching the land to get a feel for it. I'm comfortable in the knowledge that I can lead us through the terrain."


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 14, 2003)

Eldavyan nods when presented with the two different opinions.  "Very well, we shall put the decision to a vote.  Zyrial wishes to foot this mission without the aide of the felin.  Zykovian wishes to enlist a few felin to escort us to their boundaries.  While I understand Zyrial's desire to complete this mission on our own, I also understand that the felin, as a native of this world, could provide us useful information about their world through idle talk and by examples.  I vote that we ask the felin to aide us.  One against and two for the felin's aide.  What do the rest of you think?"

Eldavyan speaks with fervor and voices his opinions without malice or condescending.  Standing next to Shyl, having dismounted out of respect when he approached the group, caresses her muzzle as her head hangs over his shoulder.

"Also," says Eldavyan, "*Ulysses* mentioned something about acquiring horses for the entire party.  I have no problems with asking the queen for the steeds, but I question their necessity when I picture battles unfolding in the future.  Shyl is trained to handle the chaos of battle and even aide me by attacking.  While I am certain that the queen is generous, I am not certain that she will provide horses of war for the entire party.  Scout horses, while swift, are not exactly hardy when it comes to battle and I am afraid they will spook and flee the scene or be killed, leaving us in a predicament where once horse must carry two elves at all times.  Perhaps once we get a stronghold in place, the horses can be put to better use.  One vote against bringing horses."

Eldavyan smiles his enchantingly bland smile, eagerly waiting the responses from his companions.

_Edit:  Changed Ulysses to be the elf who suggested horses.  My bad!_


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

"Personally, I believe that our ability to observe yet remain hidden would be hindered somewhat with steed in our scouting party.  In addition, additional forage would need to be brought along, as our ultimate goal is the mountains, where foodstuffs for the horses would be less plentiful," Zykovian offered in response to Eldavyan's question.

"Let me know what you come up with," Zykovian said, "It was good to meet all of you and I look forward to embarking on this mission with all of you.  But, in the meantime, I plan to enjoy myself before we set off in two days time."

With that said and the proper courtesies followed, Zykovian headed back to the felin camp.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"We would make better speed with horses.  And when if they become burdensome, we could send them back to the army, I would think.  I would vote not to take any Felin, as I don't think they know much about the land beyond their own borders."


----------



## Tylette1 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hanilee thinks for a moment, carefully considering the possible courses of action.  At long last, she speaks evenly, "While I do agree that horses make for better time, I believe that they will ultimately be a burden.  However, I do think that refusing a valueable resource of information such as the felin would be foolish."

She looks to the rest of the party to ascertain their response.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2003)

"I say no to both." Responds Jalenne, giving no reasons because all the arguments had allready been said.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2003)

"Thank you sister." Zyriel says and smiles at his little sister. She has changed so much from the tomboy wh used to follow me around while I hunted.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 15, 2003)

Eldavyan nods, indifferent to the outcome of the votes.  "The votes regarding felin aide tally 4 against and 2 for asking.  We shall not ask their help.

"As for horses, the votes tally 4 against and 1 for horses, leaving Zyrial undecided.  Either way, the vote is in favor of no additional horses.  I am certain that Shyl and I can provide for ourselves upon reaching the mountains," he says confidently.

"We shall meet back at the felin camp in two days.  Those that are new to the party and do not know where the camp is may follow the sketchy map the Queen has provided each of us.  In the meantime, try to stay out of trouble but do get familiar with the landscape.  Perhaps we can learn something from these natives during the two day preparation.

"When the two days have passed, we shall head east toward the distant mountain range.  Any questions?" Eldavyan says, as he mounts Shyl in a singular, swift move.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

The group debates their next course of action.  While they seem to be divided on whether they should enlist the aide of the felin or not, they have come to a decision not to bring along steeds for them to ride on.

The next two days pass uneventfully as each member goes about their own activities.  The felin are more than welcoming to any and all elves of your sort, as the king and queen left many gifts for them before their departure back to your homeland.

In two days time, Captain Ensuin approaches Zyrial (in his opinion, the appointed leader of the group) and says that the battalion is ready for departure and awaits your movement.  "If you would be so kind as to tell us when you depart," he says, "then we shall leave an hour past that."

Without further adieu, the party can now set out east to find the location where they may call home for the next few millennia


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

[ooc: actions from the party?]


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 18, 2003)

[was waiting for the one addressed to speak]

"I shall take point.  Those who wish to scout ahead, please do so.  We have a full day's travel before us and if any trouble should come your way, scouts, fall back to us.  If we cannot handle the situation, we shall fall back to the main force.  Keep your eyes and ears open."

Eldavyan mounts up as quickly as ever and kicks Shyl into motion.  He pulls out in front of the party and pivots about to face them once again, awaiting further comments should they present themselves.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 18, 2003)

Ulysses will try to find a place near the center of the party, and stay alert.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 18, 2003)

"I'll keep an eye on our rear.  That also puts me into a good position for firing on anything that attacks the rest of the party." Jalenne says, not wanting to be put into a position where face-to-face combat might happen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2003)

Zyrial will stay a bit in front of the party and act as lead scout.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

Zykovian will scout ahead with whoever else will scout.  His observation skills are good, his hiding skills - not so good.  more of a second tier scout or rear guard.  He is willing to go wherever he can do the most good.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 18, 2003)

Eldavyan nods to the two scouts, Zykovian and Zyrial, as they pad off ahead of the party.  "Watch after each other," he calls out to them.  "Qallique guard them..."

He looks back toward the party to get a feel for where everyone is positioning themselves.  He makes a map of the positions in his head: Jalenne, ranged support and unarmed melee, in the rear; Ulysses, Diviner magical support, in the center; Hanilee looks unsure.

"Hanilee, where do you position yourself?" he calls to her, his mount shuffling backward, her fore-quarters cutting left and right in anticipation.


----------



## Tylette1 (Jul 18, 2003)

Hanilee will walk to the somewhere near the center of the party in order to grant Keytenye's healing blessing on anyone who may need it.

She looks to Eldavyan and nods firmly.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 18, 2003)

"Excellent.  We move!"  He gives a loud whistle to signal to the troop that the scout team is leaving camp and whips Shyl around to face forward.  The warhorse maintains a steady speed, keeping pace with the elves on foot behind her.  At any given moment, horse and rider are no more than 30 feet ahead of Ulysses and Hanilee.

Trusting Shyl to guide him safely, Eldavyan shuts his eyes and begins to pray for the livelyhood of his companions--and of Fhirya.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

The going is slow through the forests of this new land.  The trees become thinner as you travel eastwards and they are numerous, sometimes growing in large clutches.  The canopy provides a large amount of shade for your travels, keeping the heat of the midday sun off your backs and onto the green leaves of these enormous plants where it belongs.

Many animals can be seen along the way and most of them are familiar to you all.  You have either seen them in the forests near the castle or the capitol city back home, or have read about them and seen pictures of them in the books your schoolmasters had you read.  Talk of home is on everyone's lips as you all keep sharp eyes on the forest about you.

After travelling for several (3) days, Zyrial and Zykovian approach a large river that moves swiftly, travelling in a southwesterly direction.  The water is almost ice cold as there is no sun to warm it and it is nigh crystal blue in color.  The two elves can see the bottom of the stream in most places and even see small river creatures such as fish swimming with the current.

The banks of the river are steep and mossy.  Any who try to go down it finds the going very treacherous*. The trees, if in large clumps before, are nearly an impenetrable wall due to the constant water source at their roots.  Most spaces will fit an elf between trees, but there is little to hang on to and the bank appears to be 8-10 feet to the swiftly flowing river's edge.

The grass around the river reaches the middle of an elf's shin and contains many wild flowers and broad-leafed plants.  Squirrels and small rodents scurry up the trees as you approach the river to watch you curiously.  At the shortest part, the river seems to be about 12-15 feet across and the depth of the water will have to be determined** by someone in the party, as it is unclear just how far the riverbed is from the top of the rushing water.

*= Balance or Dex check DC 10 (Both) to avoid falling
**= Swim or Str check DC 12 (Both) to avoid being pulled in by the swift current


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 18, 2003)

Eldavyan looks around for any sight of the scouts.

"Hold here," he says, looking disdainfully at the river.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

[ooc: wow, that was quick!! I made an edit, Vadicus.  I thought I would be in time!  ]


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 18, 2003)

[actions still hold... looking for the scouts]


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 19, 2003)

*Ulysses*

[OOC:  Looking for what scouts?  We are the scouts.]

"It seems unlikely we would want our army forging the river here as it stands.  Shall we look up and down river a spell to find a better crossing?  Otherwise, perhaps we could devise a bridge of some sort."


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

Zykovian will enhance his dexterity and strength via animal affinity and head down the slope to the river.  First Zykovian determines the river's speed, then he will test the water (temperature, clarity, smell).

"I'd be happy to scout along the river for a possible crossing area.  Swimming is not my area of expertise," Zykovian commented.  He continued to describe the attributes of the water and river to the others to make them aware of what was there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Zyrial looks at the water and says "Unfortunatly I'm not a swimmer either. Perhaps we will need to go around after all." He than remembers his rope. "I'll tie this rope to myself and try to swim across. pull me back if I run afoul of the current." That said Zyrial launches himself into the air and floats to the water below.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 19, 2003)

[ooc: read up above... zyrial and zykovian moved ahead of us to scout for the scouts ]

Zyrial heaves himself into the water before Eldavyan can stop him.

"Wait!" he shouts from his stead.  He curses and grabs hold of the rope that someone else is likely holding onto as well, and uses Shyl's strength to anchor the elf in the water.

"Perhaps we should wait for the platoon to arrive.  I should think that they were forward-thinking enough to bring along portable bridges.  If not, then I am ahast at their lack of preparation and we'll likely need to scout the bank for an easier way to cross," he offers.  "There is not yet a need to risk life, and if you encountered danger on the other side of the river all we could do is aide you with spells and arrows."

Shyl digs her forelimbs into the earth, holding Zyrial steady in the river's current, her chain barding rattling loudly in response.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

"I agree, Eldavyan, however, perhaps a short scouting both upriver and downriver might yield a better solution than deploying the bridges - considering the potential vunerability the platoon would have while crossing," Zykovian offered.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 22, 2003)

Eldavyan nods.  "A platoon crossing a river, whether on bridges or on a natural footpath, is at risk and becomes vulnerable.  Zykovian, perhaps you should accompany Zyrial in his scouting, and Ulysses also.  You all search upstream, on the opposite side of the river, and we three shall search downstream and meet back here in three quarters of an hour.  When we return the platoon should arrive within the final quarter hour.  Agreed?"

Eldavyan looks among his companions for dissenting opinions or other options.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

"Fine by me," Zykovian said, waiting only momentarily to allow Zyrial and Ulysses to form up.  Zykovian offered to them to have Zyrial ahead and himself ahead and on the other flank with Ulysses trailing between them.  This was just to offer more opportunity for Zyrial or himself to spot something before it surprised us.  Zykovian is more than happy to just pal around with his cousins while they all search downstream together.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2003)

Ulysses is hip with that idea.  "If you see my bat come flying for you, it probably means we're in trouble."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2003)

"I'll remember not to shoot any bats." Jalenne winks as she speaks, and moves off with her group.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 24, 2003)

"Very well.  We are uncapable of sending such a signal, but if we encounter trouble we'll go no further down the river and return to the designated meeting location.  We shall help you cross the river by taking hold of this rope that Zyrial has provided.  Once you have crossed safely, we shall part ways.  May Qallique guide you!"


----------



## Arknath (Jul 29, 2003)

Zykovian makes his way to the river's edge to perform his tests.  He descends easily and tests the water.  The visibility of the water is excellent as he can see the bottom sediment of the river.  Fish swim quickly by as the river flows, which indicates to Zykovian that the speed is between 5-8 mph.  The swift current prevents many living things from making a home at the edge or at the bottom of the river which causes the water to be devoid of smell.  The temperature of the water is very cold, approximately 48 degrees.

Zyrial lurches into the water with a rope attached to him, swimming powerfully towards the middle of the river.  As he swims, he feels that the river is shaped into a sharp V-pattern, which causes a swift undercurrent.  Eldavyan rushes to grab the rope and secures it to Shyl's saddlehorn before the river can pull his cousin under.

Dragging Zyrial back to shore, the party decides to split up and search north and south of the river for a spot for the troops to cross.

Zyrial, Zykovian, and Ulysses travel for nearly a half hour with few breaks in the treeline.  It does seem that the trees that grow along the banks of this river are indeed indiginous to the area and are quite common.  Small woodland creatures are encountered and a large spotted feline of some sort (this creature is quadrapedle, unlike the Felin) but nothing of any threat or out of the ordinary.  

Eldavyan, Hanilee, and Jalenne travel north for the same amount of time.  However, their luck differs from their southern-bound cousins.  It seems that a small rope bridge has been constructed across one of the narrower parts of the river and seems in good condition.  The trouble is, the group travelled uphill, and the river stayed at the same angle of descent as they went along, so the distance from the bridge and the river is greater.  The three elves surmise that it would take approximately 1 day to move the troops across the bridge (along with supply wagons, which would need to be partially dismantled - and can be quickly done, thanks to elven ingenuity - to make the trip).  The northern group encounters similar flora and fauna as the southern group.

Both groups meet at the appointed spot within the time frame, the northern group arriving a little bit behind schedule because of their deductive reasoning.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 29, 2003)

Eldavyan, dismounted and brushing Shyl during a short break, addresses the reassembled party.  "We've located a footbridge up north, but it is elevated above the water enough to make crossing a little more dangerous than usual.  The rope bridge seemed to be sturdy enough to hold and we surmised that it would take the troop a full day to cross safely to the other side.

"While we are not pressed for time, I do believe that the bridge will not support Shyl and I will not risk her life in crossing.  Again, hopefully the platoon brought portable bridges.  If not then I shall have to find a safe place for her to cross.  If none exist, then I shall watch as some of the supply wagons cross, to see if the bridge holds, for surely their weight is similar to Shyl's."

He pauses in his brushing briefly, to glance at the first group of scouts.  "How did you fare southward?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2003)

"Granting that a half hour is not much time to travel on foot south to scout, the distance that we traveled did not reveal any easier means of crossing.  I propose that if there were one bridge, there may be another tough farther away and we should scout for a couple of hours to seek another solution.  As you said, the current solution will take at least a day.  If the company has to travel out of the way for several hours, that is still saving some time," Zykovian replied.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 1, 2003)

[ooc: How does the other portion of the group decide?]


----------



## Vadicus (Aug 1, 2003)

Eldavyan shrugs as he goes about brushing Shyl.  "I do not understand why we need to make good time.  As far as I remember, the Queen did not assign us a specific deadline by which to reach the mountains.  As far as I understand, all we have is time.  I would prefer that we make straight for the mountains, rather than travel along the riverbank in search of a better way to cross if it is not necessary.  Who know what sort of trouble we might stir up in our exploring."

He finally stops brushing and runs his hands through the brush's bristles a few times to clean it slightly.  He subconciously places the brush back into Shyl's saddlebags, having performed the action time and time again.  "Since we are not rushed, I believe it is best that we wait for the platoon and not brave the river search in favor of the portable bridges.  While the platoon crosses the river, taking about a day to do so, we may rest.  When the platoon is crossed, we, as the scouts, head off eastward once again."

He looks to all gathered, leaning against Shyl with a hand up on her neck and the other on his hip.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 2, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"It seems that if the bridge is secure and sufficient, then we need look no further."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2003)

"I agree cousin. I'll send Myllir back to the troops with a message." Zyrial whistles for his newest friend and after writing a small note to the captain of the unit trailing the scouting party, about the bridge situation he sends Myllir off to them with the note.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 4, 2003)

Myllir chirps an acknowledgement and lifts into the air, flying west in the mid-afternoon sky.

In the meantime, what will the party be doing?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 4, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"I suppose we ought to keep scouting ahead."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2003)

"Indeed cousin. Let's cross the bridge and continue on." Zyrial says and leads the group onward.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 6, 2003)

The group crosses the bridge easily enough, save Eldavyan's mount which has a few frightening moments.  The vegetation on the other side of the river is very scarce and dry.  The grass crunches beneath your feet while you walk.  After a stretch of time, you are aware of the heat more and a great thirst comes over you.  Luckily you have your waterskins and intermittent swallows are enough to drive the dry feeling away from your parched throat for a time.

Many of the trees and plants are either dead or near it, the further you enter the forest.  The only sound you hear is from a few crows off in the distance, and a rustle of dry grass every now and again.  You've been travelling for three hours and finally realize that, if you don't come across a water source soon, you will not have enough to get back to the river.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 6, 2003)

"This is unnatural. Can anyone tell if there is magic in the area?" Zyrial says. 

OOC: In the past few hours Zyrial will use his survival skills to find water if he can.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

*Ulysses*

"Can anyone create water magically?  Otherwise, we should probably turn back.  In any case, an army couldn't carry enough water to travel this way.  Perhaps we should backtrack & attempt to find an alternate route."


----------



## Vadicus (Aug 6, 2003)

[ooc: uhhh ok i guess i cross the river and not get a chance to rp after that.  i hate when ENworld doesn't email updates]

Eldavyan tries to remember if the river wound around to the east during his investigations.  "If we could create water magically, I doubt that we will be able to do so for the army, as well.  The army behind us, while comforting in case we need aide, hinders us more than anything.  I do not understand why the queen sent the army so soon.  Usually, it is customary to send scouts and when a suitable stronghold location has been found, a navigator rides back to base camp to lead the army.


"Maybe the river originates in the mountains to the east.  If so, our travel should be easy-going and we'll not have to worry about water supply.  Is there a way to divine this information?" Eldavyan says, glancing to Hanilee.  "Or perhaps on-the-wing?"  He indicates the two flying familiars.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 6, 2003)

Zyrial will find little water on his searching the nearby land.  The water he does find, is dark and ruddy, very unsuitable for drinking.


----------

